# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الأرامل والمطلقات والمتأخرات عن الزواج >  ما اتصور يوصل الظلم في بلادنا الحبيبة لدرجه لا توصف ولا تصدق

## نفل

صديقتي وعلى لسانها انا مواطنه عمري 45 سنه بس قررت اعرس شوفوا شستوى فيه ما تتصورن مدى القسوى وانعدم الضمير الانساني وموت روح الاسلام والرجوله في قضاتنا واهلينا طبعا مب الجميع ولا للتعميم ولكن انا هذا ما حصل معاي

اليكم التفاصيل

طبعا افنيت عمري ولم اتزوج بعد طلاقي تفرغا لخدمة امي المريضه وبعد مضي 20سنه على الطلاق وخلال هالفتره تقدم لي اكثر من خاطب وطبعا اخويه الكبير يرفض لين وصل عمري 45 سنه ، من سنه تقريبا تقدم لي شاب من جنسية عربيه قبيلي على خلق ودين وابوه شيخ قبيله 
ولهم مكانتهم في بلادهم ويعمل مستثمر في بلادنا وعنده مصنع طبعا عمره 35 سنه ، اخويه الكبيركالعاده رافض سار الريال حق اخوي الثاني فوافق ولكن اشترط عليه شرط ان اتنازل له عن ارض هبه من الوالده معطتني اياها وبانيتها بقرضي ومأجره فللها , الصراحه طلب صعب وانا ماعندي غير هالارض ومتقاعده ومعاشي كله ما يتجاوز 10 الاف . قالي الريال طمعان فيج !! وانا ابا مصلحتج لازم تتنازلين من الهبه والفلل وتسجليها بإسمي , قلت ما بتنازل ولكن يوم انته نيتك تبا تتأكد ان الريال مب طمعان في حلاليه عندي لك حل افضل من اني اتنازلك عن حلاليه
انا باعطيك الارض لمدة 5 سنوات عقد استثمار وجيه بتكون حفظت حلاليه وبهالفتره تكون تأكدت من سلوك الريال اذا طمعان .

قال لا ما بتعرسين الا تتنازلين باسمي , طبعا ما طعت وسرت رفعت عليهم دعوى في المحكمه عضل ولي . المحكمه استدعت الخاطب واخويه
وسألهم الخاطب وقال انا ييت من الباب على سنه الله ورسوله وحسب قانون الدوله وسلوم سبع القبايل . وقال حق القاضي يسأل اخويه عن سبب رفضه ؟ قال اخويه طمعان في حلال اختيه . قال الخاطب انا مستعد اثبت حسن نيتيه من وراء الزواج واثبت للجميع اني هب طمعان 

قال انا بسجل لها مزرعه في بلادي مساحتها 20 الف متر مربع وفيها بير ماء ومزروعه وفي منطقه راقيه . وفيها حضيرة هوش كبيره
وارض سكنيه في العاصمه على 3 شوارع 

هل يا حضرة القاضي اكون طمعان ؟ ولا شاري البنت ؟

يا اخويه وقال انا موافق اذا تنازل لها من الاراضي والمزرعه يا الخاطب وقال حق القاضي ابا مهله 20يوم اسجل لها الاراضي وتم تدوين الاتفاق في محضر الجلسه في المحكمه ان الريال يتنازل ويتم الزواج + يتم تصديق الملكيات من سفارة دولة الامارات ف بلاده والخارجيه + يوصل تقرير التحريات عن الخاطب سليما وخاليا من اي قيد امني او جنائي 

تأجلت الجلسه وانعقدت ويا الريال وفي يده التنازلات الرسميه وتمت في السفاره مختومه وموثقه ومصدقه من الخارجية ووصل تقرير التحريات ان الريال حسن السيره والسلوك وما شي عليه قيود جنائيه وسجله نظيف وانه يعمل مستثمر في الدوله .

وبس قدم الريال الملكيات تغير ويه القاضي وترك المنصه والقضاه والجمهور سار ركيض حق رئيس المحكمه وغاب نص ساعه ورد

قالي يا بنتي لازم نأجل الجلسه ونحجزها للحكم والريال طلع صادق واثبت حسن نيته ، وانا ما اتوقع قاضي ويقوم مقم رسول الله ويمثل العداله يكون انسان كذاب ومنافق وظالم ومافي ويهه ذرة رجوله للاسف عطاني موعد وهمي للجلسه القادمه والخبيث سجل في الاوراق موعد آخر .
طبعا عندي اثبااتات رسميه ميودتها على هاالقاضي . فحضرت في الموعد اللي عطاني اياه القاضي اقولكم دخلت عليه ويهه اسود وما طاع يرفع راسه في ويهي وقال لا الجلسه انعقدت وانتي ما حضرتي ونحن شطبنا الدعوى واعتبرناها كأن لم تكن ؟؟ 

طبعا طلعت شياطين راسي , وسرت حق ابو ظبي حق رئيس التفتيش القضائي وفي يدي شكوى على القاضي ورئيس المحكمه لان الموضوع كله واسطات محركه من قبل هليه ضدي في المحكمه .

سرت بوظبي الريال ما عطاني اي اهتمام حولني على مستشار الصراحه كان في البدايه يسمع مني يدون الشكوى فجأه دخل عليه ريال مسؤؤل قالوا لي طلعي برى طلعت ورديت ولا المستشار متغير لونه والمسؤؤل كان موجود واسمعه يهمس في اذن المستشار ترى هذي كلمني عنها رئيس المحكمه الفلانية !!! المهم صرفوني وتمت الشكوى عندهم شهووور ولين هالساعه ما ردوا عليه !

في هالاثناء امي كانت مريضه وكنت وياها في امريكا حق العلاج 5 شهور . وردينا البلاد واستوت لها جلطه دماغيه ما تنطق ولا تتحرك ومب في وعيها ، اخويه الكبير عنده وكاله عامه من الوالده سار ورفع دعوى استرداد الهبه وافترى الكذب وحط امي في ذمته وسبحان الله رفع الدعوى وثاني يوم الوالده توفت ، شوفوا الواسطات شو تسوي في المحاكم المفروض اذا مات احد اطراف الدعوى تنقضي الخصومه بحكم القانون ولك الواسطات تقلب القانون سار حق رئيس المحكمه وضغط على القاضي ومشوا الدعوى رغم وفاة الوالده وقامت الممحكمه غيرت شكل الدعوى وخلتها من الورثه ضدي ! مشينا في الدعوى لباطله من الاساس وحكم القاضي الظالم بفسخ الهبه وتوزيعها على الورثه رغم اني انا اللي بانيتها بقرضي والهبه انتقلت رسميا قبل 4 سنوات وكانت امي بصحه وعافيه . ووقت رفع الدعوى كانت امي مريضه مرض الموت وتصرفاتها غير نافذه بحكم القانون بس لواسطات تفعل ما تشاء في قضاتنا للاسف . والمحكمه حكمت بفسخ الهبه على اساس اني جاحده لامي ؟؟؟ كيف عرفت المحكمه او ثبت لها قطعيا اني جاحده لامي ؟ وانا تميت طول عمري بدون عرس لعيونها وفي خدمتها ,, ما اصعب الظلم كنت اسمع فلانه انظلمت ما احس بقيمة الظلم ومراره وصعوبته لين طحت وانظلمت واخر عمري يحكمون عليه اني جاحده لامي !! وياخذون حلاليه اللي انا بنايتنه بفلوووسي وقرضي !!! والدعوى من الاساس باسم امي بس امي مب في وعيها ولا سارت محكمه والتقارير الطبيه تثبت انها من سنه ما تتحرك ولا تنطق ومب في وعيها بس كله كلام واقوال لا صدق لها تقولها اخويه على الوالده وافترى عليها الكذب حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

الحين ابا رايكم مب عارفه وين اضرب راسي ماشي عداله وانا انظلمت اريد اوصل موضوعي حق الشيوخ سرت ماخليت مكان الا عقيت فيه الشكوى محد سامعني

والريال اللي الكل ظلمه وسجل حقي الارض والمزرعه ما يروم يرد حلاله الا عقب خمس سنين بحكم القانون وهالشي مكتوب في الملكيه بالخط العريض تتوقعووون شو قالي (( يا بنت الحلال بعرس او بغير عرس هالاراضي حقج ولا برد فيها لو اموووت )) وشوفوا اقرب الناس ليه طالبوني ظلم وبهتان في حلالي وماخلوا واسطه لين خذوا حلاليه بالظلم ولكن انا داخليا استوت لي عقده وافتضحنا فالريال فشله فشله واخويه السبب وهقني ودبسني في الاراضي ما اروم اردها عليه لان القانون ما يسمح الا عقب 5 سنين والحياه فيها موت وفوت وما عندي ملايين اعطيه قيمة الارض والمزرعه متوووهقه والله يا خواتي متوهقققققققققققققققققه

اللي تقدر تساعدني توصلني حق الشيخه سلامه حرم الشيخ محمد بن زايد الله يحفظها يارب اكون لها ممنونه واللي ما تقدر تدعالي ربي ينصرني على القوم الظالمين واقدر ارد حلالي واعرس واعيش باقي عمري مرتاحه 

والسموحه على الاطاله

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

فوائد واضرار الزواج المتأخر 
نصائح هامة وضرورية لكل امرأة بعد الطلاق 
نصائح بسيطة ومفيده للبنات المتأخرات عن الزواج 
تقرير عن الطلاق النفسي واثره على الاسره 
ادعولي اتزوج 
ادعية تيسير الزواج بأذن الله 
نصائح لنجاح تجربة الارتباط بعد الطلاق 
كيفية تخطي مشكلات مرحلة الطلاق بخطوات بسيطة... 
اشهر اسباب الطلاق حول العالم 
كيفية التغلب على تجربة الطلاق

----------


## نفل

يشهد الله ورسوله وملائكته وعباده الصالحين اني مظلومه وظلموني اخواني بس ماتت الوالده وتصلطن عليه حريمهم الظالمات

انا اتمنى اسير الحج لو مررررررررررررررره في حياتي واطلب هالطلب من اخواني وكل سنه يحجووون للاسف ما ياخذوني وياهم وانا مستده وما راح اكلفهم بشي

بس كل واحد حرمته مبرمجتنه على كيفها وعلى هواها 

ماشي رجوله ولا خوووه للاسف

تصدقون انهم خذوا بيتي ظلم والحين متأجره انا وبنتي المعاقه المريضه ومحد يسأل فينا 

عندي ادله ثابته لا تقبل النقض واضحه وضوح الشمس على رئيس المحكمه والقضاه واخواني واسماء الواسطات اللي خربت عليه حياتي وخلوني بدون بيت 

اخواني الظالمين اللي هدفهم ما اعررررررررررررررررس لين اموت ويتورثوني 

اقول حق اخويه خلني اعرس يمكن اييب لي بذره تنفعني تتوقعون شو رد عليه (( ياعلهم ما ايوووون ))

كم اتمنى من الله ينصرني واستر عمري واييي الولد الصالح اللي تقر عيني بشووفه

اللي تقدر تساعدني وتوصل معاناتي حق الشيخه سلامه الله يحفظها والله اكون لها شاكره وممنونه ومدينه لها طووووووووووووووول عمري وباتم ادعالها بالخير

لا اله الا انت سبحانك ربي اني كنت من الظالمين يارب تكشف عني الظلم وتنصرني على القوم الفاسدين الظالمين وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل حسبي الله وكفى حسبي الرب من العباد حسبي الخالق من المخلوقين حسبي الذي بيده ملكوت كل شي وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه يا مجيب المضطر اذا دعاه اجب دعوتي في ليلة القدر ربي مسني الضر وانت ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ريانه المزاين

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم ربي يكون ف عونج يااختي وايسر لج امورج 

وع موضوع الحج روحي حمله زايد وااايد بترتاحين وفيها اهتمام وعادي بدون محرم الان بيكون مجموعه من النساء 

والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## أبل7

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


والله ما أعرف شو إقولج 

الله يعينج ويستر عليج ويرد لج حقج يا رب 


ادعي الله في هالأيام الفضيله واكثري من الاستغفار وقيام الليل

----------


## نفل

ريانة المزايين

ابل 7

يزاكن الله خييييييييييييير

والف شكرا على الحضووور

----------


## عشق طاهر

نفل 

الغاليه ماحاولتي تتواصلين مع البث المباشر؟ 

اذا ماقبلوها عالهوا يمكن يسمعون لج تحت الهوا 
بذات بوراشد 

لان دوم اسمع له واسم ناس تشتكي ع مدراء بالاسامي و جذي 
يمكن يفيدونج الغاليه




الله ينصرج عليهم يارب

----------


## سر سر

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
الله يعينج أختي و يرد لج حقج يا رب

----------


## نفل

لا ما حاولت في البث المباشر

بس البث راح يعتذر يقولون نحن ما نتدخل في القضااااااااااااااااااااااء

زين اذا الوحده ظلمها القاضي شووو تسوووووووووووووووووووي وعندها اوراق رسميه ودلايل واثباتات 

الله ينتقم من الواسطات مع ان القاعدة تقوووووووووووووول لا سلطان على القضااااااااااااااااااااااااااء

----------


## نفل

سر سر مشكوره اختيه يزاج الله خير وما تشوفين ششر يالغلا

----------


## munamoor

*حبوبة حاولي توصلين رسالة للشيخة شمسة او حتى للشيخ محمد بن زايد هو له برزة 
اكتبي رساله و حاولي قدر الإمكان توصلين له و هي على فكرة ترومين تكتبين للشيخ عبدالله بن زايد 
على تويتر ان عندج مشكلة و إخوانج كلوا حقج يالغلا 

عندي سوال انتي رحتي اي محكمة شى محكمة النقض و شى بعد أقسام خاصة يمكن إخوانج يعرفون 
ناس واصلين او تحت ناس مهمين بس بعد ما يعطيهم هالشى الحق في أنهم يسوون شى يغضبون فيها رب العالمين 

( المال و البنون زينة الحياة الدنيا ) و شكلهم إخوانج كانوا يبغون كل شى لهم من البداية*

----------


## غلايوووه

الله يجعل كيدهم في نحرهم 
و يرجعون لج مذلولين يطلبون رضاج و عفوج

----------


## munamoor

> لا ما حاولت في البث المباشر
> بس البث راح يعتذر يقولون نحن ما نتدخل في القضااااااااااااااااااااااء
> زين اذا الوحده ظلمها القاضي شووو تسوووووووووووووووووووي وعندها اوراق رسميه ودلايل واثباتات 
> الله ينتقم من الواسطات مع ان القاعدة تقوووووووووووووول لا سلطان على القضااااااااااااااااااااااااااء


*​انتي من اي إمارة عسب نسال لج يالغلا !؟!*

----------


## نفل

مس بينكـ

يعلني م اذوووق حزنش

ني من العين

حاولت وسرت حق الشيخه فاطمه ام الامارات في قصر البحر وقدمت الشكوى من 5 شهور ما شي رد

طرشت حق الشيخ منصور بن زايد رئيس دائرة القضاء شكوى ما ياني عليها رد

طرشت وطرشت 

محد رد عليه للاسف بس اكيد الشيوخ ربي يحفظهم هم سنام الدار ما يرضوووون فالظلم وانسانه بس لانها بغت تعرس تنتهك حقوقها وتسلب حلالها 

لا واخواني يهددوني بالقتل ,,, ما يكفي انهم كلوا حلاليه وعقوني فالشارع

----------


## نفل

غلايووووه

مشكوره الله يستجيب دعوتج اللهم امين يزاج الله خير ماتشووفين شر يالغلا

----------


## munamoor

> مس بينكـ
> يعلني م اذوووق حزنش
> ني من العين
> حاولت وسرت حق الشيخه فاطمه ام الامارات في قصر البحر وقدمت الشكوى من 5 شهور ما شي رد
> طرشت حق الشيخ منصور بن زايد رئيس دائرة القضاء شكوى ما ياني عليها رد
> طرشت وطرشت 
> محد رد عليه للاسف بس اكيد الشيوخ ربي يحفظهم هم سنام الدار ما يرضوووون فالظلم وانسانه بس لانها بغت تعرس تنتهك حقوقها وتسلب حلالها 
> لا واخواني يهددوني بالقتل ,,, ما يكفي انهم كلوا حلاليه وعقوني فالشارع


*ما شى جدامج غير محمد بن زايد لازم توصلين الرسالة لبرزة محمد بن زايد* *
و عبدالله بن زايد عل التويتر اكتبي له رساله 
منصور بن زايد هو الي ماسك القضاء فغريبة يمكن من الأساس محد وصل له رسالتج يالغلا
*

----------


## نفل

ما قصرتي مس بينكـ

ياعلج ذخر

بس ياريت اذا عندج اي معلومه عن البرزه حق الشيخ اليوم الساعه والمكان 

والف شكرا على تفاعلج وياعله في موازين حسناتج 

والله ما يحس بالجرح الا المجروح والناس المتقين الاخيار شراتج يا مس بينكـ

----------


## munamoor

[QUOTE=نفل;41985043]ما قصرتي مس بينكـ
ياعلج ذخر
بس ياريت اذا عندج اي معلومه عن البرزه حق الشيخ اليوم الساعه والمكان 
والف شكرا على تفاعلج وياعله في موازين حسناتج 
والله ما يحس بالجرح الا المجروح والناس المتقين الاخيار شراتج يا مس بينكـ[/QUOTE
*
علني افداج كلنا خوات نعين و نعاون يا غير و الله أني ما اعرف وين برزة الشيخ محمد و جان عرفت ابشري يالغلا إن شاء الله بقول لج مكانه من اعرف بس لا تنسين عندج مثل ما قلت لج عبدالله بن زايد و مب متأكدة جان محمد بن زايد عنده صفحة على التويتر و الا لا 

سمحي لي يالغلا و شوفي محاكم بوظبي و سوي طعن بالحكم يالغلا ❤
*

----------


## نفل

بيض الله وجهج يوم تبيض وجوووه

----------


## مسك وعوود

الله يسهل امورج اختي ويسعدج دنيا وآخره يارب ،،،،،،

----------


## cute uae

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
الله يعينج أختي و يرد لج حقج يا رب

اقري سورة البقرة و استغفري وايد

الله ينصرج عليهم أن شاء الله

----------


## كلامي عسل

الله ينصرج عليهم أن شاء الله

----------


## معاذير20

قال الله عز وجل في حديث قدسي :

اتقوا دعوة المظلوم ، فأنها تحمل على غمام السحاب
فيقول الله عز وجل : وعزتي وجلالي لأنصرنك ولو بعد حين

----------


## نفل

يزاكن الله خير

والف شكرا على الدعاء الجميل

----------


## ام السديس

الله يفرج همج اختي حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل على الظالم
اختي مثل ما قالت لج مس بنك الشيخ عبد الله بن زايد عنده حساب بتويتر اكتبي له

----------


## Hala-

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
الله ينصرك على من ظلمك 
الله ما ينسى عباده 
رددي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
والله كسرتي خاطري يختي

----------


## نفل

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

مشكورات اخواتي عساكن ع القوه

----------


## NiceLondon

خيبة لهذه درجة شو خلو حق يهود مكرهم مكر اليهود واحد اسمحيلي اخوانج مسلمين حشا وألف حشا الدنيا دووارة والله إن شاء الله بيرفع قدرج وهم بينذلوا تحت رحمتج عنبوا مب لهدرجة حبهم للدنيا وللفلوس كل هالتعب إللي تعبتيه جحدوه 
ما اقول غيررر حسبي الله ونعـــــم الوكيل

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

لا حول و لا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 

الله يفرج همج و يصبرج ع مبتلاج اختيه

برزة طويل العمر بوخالد احيدها يوم الأحد و الثلاثا فقصره بس ما اعرف ادليج حاولي توصلين له..هذا ولد الغالي مستحيل يرضى بالظلم

و طمنينا عليج

----------


## نفل

بيض الله اوييوهكن في الدنيا والاخره 

مشكورات على مشاعركن تجااااهي 

والله اني عايزه عن الشكر 

تحياتي للجميع وعساكن ما تشوفن مكروووه والله يدفع البلا عنكن يارب

----------


## eng.heart

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيهم 

شو الظلم !!

والله قلبي عورني حشا مب أخوان هاذيل

والله نصيحه يا اختي لا تقطعين الدعاء والثقه بالله 

الله بياخذ حقج ادعي ف هالايام المباركه من كل قلبج واشكي باللي ف خاطرج لرب العالمين 

الله قادر على كل شي ,,

سمحيلي لو بطول عليج بس عشان اشجعج ,, عندي ربيعتي أكثر من اخت اتصلتبي تصيح

وتقولي اهلي ف مصيبه ومن الصياح تقول احس روحي بتطلع وهالمشكله كبييره وايد وقمت اهديها واقول لها ادعي الله

الله يغير من حال لحال ف طرفة عين والله هاذيج الليله ادعيلها من قلبي وهي تدعي وسبحان الله ثاني يوم العصرر تقولي الحمدلله بدت تنحل ,,

انا والاخوات كلنا ندعيلج الله ياخذ حقج منهم وترتاحين وتعرسين باذن اهم شي القرب من الله والدعاء والله ينصرج يارب وطمنينا عليج ..

----------


## نفل

مشكوره 

يالغاليه الله لا يهينج ويتقبل دعائج ويبيض ويهج دنيا واخره 

مشكوره من الصميم على مشاعرج تجاهي بارج الله فيج على المواساه

----------


## نسايم روح

ان شا الله يرد حقج والله ع الظالم واذا فلتو منها بالدنيا بالاخره شوفي شو راح يستوي بهم

----------


## asoom26

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

الله ينصرج ياربي

----------


## نفل

الله يحفظكن من كل مكروووووووووووووووووه يا رب

يزاكن الله خير خواتي

----------


## نفل

الله يحفظكن من كل مكروووووووووووووووووه يا رب

يزاكن الله خير خواتي

----------


## طموحي الجنة

الله يفرج همج و يرد الحق لأصحابه يـاربـ 
الصراحة هذيل مب إخوان عوذ بالله منهم

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
قلبي عورني عليج ياختي 
ما طلبتي إلا اقل حقوقج 

وهم أصلا مالهم حق يتدخلون ف عرسج
وبعدين بعد المصائب الي سووها بعد خذوا املاكج و حلالج 

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل 
و صدقيني يا أختي أن ألحق لالالالالابد يرجع لأصحابه 


والله يهون عليج يـاربـ

----------


## نفل

طموحي الجنه

الله يرحم والديج وياعل يفداج اللاش على الكلام الثمين 

والمشاعر النبيله مشكووره وبيض الله ويهج ولاتنسيني من دعائج الصالح يزاج الله خير

----------


## ظفارية عسل

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

ربي يقويك وينصرك بإذن الله الواحد الأحد


الحمدالله انك وحده متعلمه وفاهمه وقوية وبإذن الله ربي بينصرك وتعبك مابيروح بلاش

بدعيلك حبيبتي

----------


## نفل

ظفارية عسل

الله لا هانج حبيبتي ياعلج تبطين حيه يا الطيبه مشكوره على الاشاده والمواساه

----------


## mini_bunny

لا اله الا انت سبحانك أني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أم عذور

الله يعينج الغاليه

لا تيأسين، الله ع الظالم

خلي ثقتج بربج قويه وقوي إيمانج

واحنا إن شاء الله ما بنقصر بندعيلج

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي 

ياعلج ذخر وتسلمين يالغلا 

ماتشوفين شر حبيبتي الغاليه

----------


## AD Queen85

هلا حبيبتي ماقول غير حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فاخوانج الله بياخذ حقج منهم بس ادعي وقلي ربي اني مسني الضر وانت ارحم الراحمين وخلي حد من اهلج تكونين واثقه منه يودي طلبج لبرزة الشيخ محمد وانشالله مابقصرون شيوخنا الكرام.

----------


## نفل

ياعلج ذخر 

تسلمين الغلا على مشاعرج النبيلة تجاهي

ماتشوفين شر واشكر تواجدج

----------


## NiceLondon

ادعي في أيام مباركة ويا رب أسمع الأخبار إللي تسر خاطرج والله العظيم ما تستاهلي إلا إللي يرفع قدرج اثبتي أنج عن 10 رياييــل أتحدى أخوانج يوصلوا نقطة من حسناتج ويا رب يكتب نصيب الزين وتعيشين معززة مكرمة بقدرة الخالق سبحانه الله يشوف صبرج وإن شاء الله بعد صبر فرج وراحة دايمة 
لا إلـــه إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين

عنبو يتهنون بحياتهم بالطول والعرض وانتي تتعذبين الله قادر يقلب حياتهم فوق تحت ويعيشوا بجحيم لكن الله يمهلهم بيصطلحوا ولا كيف
ادعي وفرج قريب

----------


## نفل

مشكوره حبيبتي على المواساه الله ينحى عنج كل شر وما تشوفين مكروه 

تسلمين على الاشاده

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

لاتسكتين وافضحيهم

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

اتواصلي مع الشيوخ في تويتر

----------


## ام مصطفى..

الله يعينج اختي ..

----------


## نفل

ما راح اسكت لهم وحقي ما بخليه لو شوووو

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عليهم في هالليله المبروكه حسبي الله على الواسطات والقضاه الظالمين واصحاب المناصب الفاسدين 

وافوض امري الى الله ونعم المولى ونعم النصير 

مشكورات يا خواتي على المواساه والله يبعد عنكم كل شر وكل اذى فمان الله وحفظه

----------


## المغربية3

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل اختي يارب ينصرك على من عاداكي 

انا زوجي مستشار قانوني لو حابة أي مساعدة او احكيلو قصتك راسليني على الخاص وان شاء الله في خير

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي المغربيه بارك الله فيج وبلغج ليلة لقدر

الموضوع مش موضوع استشاره قانونية الموضوع الواسطات التي تمشي فوق القانون وتظلم الناس وتأكل اموالهم بالباطل 

الواسطات الشيطانية واصحابها المنافقون الذي لا يخافون الله اللهم انتقم منهم فإنهم لايعجزونك الله اقصم ظهورهم اللهم لا ترفع لهم رايه ولا تحقق لهم غايه واشغلهم في انفسهم وعيالهم واموالهم فلا يؤمنوا حتى يروا العذاب الاليم 

حبيبتي ارجع واكرر شكري لج على مشاعرج النبيلة تجاهي وجمل الله حالج ويكفيج شر الدنيا اللهم امين

----------


## Ahlami101

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على الي ظلموج
واستغلو ضعف حيلتج
لكن ربج موجود ومش غافل عنهم بس يمهلهم
عليج بقيام الليل والاستغفار 
ييييييه يا اختي ياكم مظلومه ولابيدها حيله 
الله كريم هو المعين لنا

----------


## نفل

ونعم بالله سبحانه جل في علاه والذي جعل دعوة المظلومه ما بينها وبينه حجااااااااااااااااب

اختي الغلاويه الله لا هانج على مشاعرج الطيبه وياعلج في نعمه وخير وماتشوفين شر يالغلا

----------


## نفل

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## munamoor

> بيض الله وجهج يوم تبيض وجوووه


ويهج ابيض يالغلا بشرينا شو سويتي !؟!؟ 
شوفي البرزة في قصره يوم الأحد و الاثنين او الأحد و الثلاثا 
حاولي توصلين الرساله

----------


## مجروحة وأكابر

الصراحه قلبي عورني عليج بس ما باليد حيله اصبري والله ينصرج

----------


## نفل

يزاكن الله خير بنات زايد

تحياتي

----------


## نفل

مشكورات خواتي على التفاعل وابداء الرأي والتشجيع 

ما قصرتن

----------


## ماحد شراتي

وايد تضايقت وتأثرت  :30: 
الله ينصرج ويأخذلج حقج يارب 
دوم رددي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي ياعل عمرج طويل

لا تتضايقين ولا على بالج للبيت رب يحميه 

ولاتنسينا من دعائج الصالح ويزاج الله خير على مشاعرج تجاهي حبوبه

----------


## minimouse

> يشهد الله ورسوله وملائكته وعباده الصالحين اني مظلومه وظلموني اخواني بس ماتت الوالده وتصلطن عليه حريمهم الظالمات
> 
> انا اتمنى اسير الحج لو مررررررررررررررره في حياتي واطلب هالطلب من اخواني وكل سنه يحجووون للاسف ما ياخذوني وياهم وانا مستده وما راح اكلفهم بشي
> 
> بس كل واحد حرمته مبرمجتنه على كيفها وعلى هواها 
> 
> ماشي رجوله ولا خوووه للاسف
> 
> *تصدقون انهم خذوا بيتي ظلم والحين متأجره انا وبنتي المعاقه المريضه ومحد يسأل فينا 
> ...


اختي من وين لج البنت اذا اتقولين ماعرستي  :10:

----------


## minimouse

و بعدين مافيه حد يقدر يتصرف باموال حد و لا املاك حد الا اذا كان قاصر و اخوج مب ولي عليج لان عمرج 45 ؟؟
مافهمت السالفه احسها معقده ، بس اهون اتكونين مظلومه و لا اتكونين ظالمه و بالاخير هذا اختبار من رب العالمين اصبري و احتسبي الاجر

----------


## نفل

لو قرئتي من البدايه كان عرفتي اني مطلقه ! 

حبيبتي شكرا مشاعرج وتسلمين وما تشوفين شر

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

للاسف شغل الواسطات ماقدرنا نقضي عليه ياما ناس انظلمو سبة هالواسطات

----------


## بهلولة

الله يجبر بخاطرج

----------


## نفل

حبيباتي ربي يخليكم ويعافيكم من الشر

----------


## rima2

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله العلي العظيم
الله يعينك وينصرك عالقوم الظالمين

----------


## ~شوق~

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
ماعرف شو اقولج غير الله يفرجها علييج اختي
ويفتحها ياررب

والله يهدهم اخوانج ويسخرهم لج ياااارب
ويرد لج حقوقج اختي

اختي الله يمهل ولايهمل
والله شايف وعينه ماتنام 
الفرج قريب إن شاء الله ^^

شوفي هالمقطع 



بتستفيدين وايد 
سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## اسيرت شوق

حسبي الله على الظلم يا اختي انتي برمضان وعندج العشر الاواخر ادعي الله انه يرد حقج والله سبحانه اهو الي يقدر ينصرج 
عليهم لانج مظلومه ودعوة المظلوم ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب

----------


## نفل

غمرتوني بعواطفكم النبيله والطاهره 

حبيايبي ياعلني ما اذوق حزنكم 

مشكورات على المواساه

----------


## نفل

غمرتوني بعواطفكم النبيله والطاهره 

حبيايبي ياعلني ما اذوق حزنكم 

مشكورات على المواساه

----------


## munamoor

> اختي من وين لج البنت اذا اتقولين ماعرستي


*أختي هي كانت معرسة وتطلقت ،،، عسى ربي يفرجها عليها يا رب*

----------


## نفل

مس بينك مشكوره على التوضيح

لا خليت منج يارب

----------


## نفل

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيــــــــــــــــــــــــل

----------


## نفل

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل

----------


## نفل

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

الله لا يكتب الوحده على مخلوووووووووووووق

تخيلن بنات زايد لا حد وقف على بابي في عيد الله وكني مقطوعه من شجره 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل اشتكي الظالمين الى الله واضربهم بسيف الله البتار والف رحمه على والدتي اللهم عافها واعفوا وبرد عليها في الجنه وافتح لها في قبرها باب تهب ب نسائم الجنه لا يسد ابدا آمين اللهم صلي على محمد صلاة تنتقم بها من الظالمين الفاسدين في الارض 

وكل عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام وانتم الى الله اقرب وعيدكم سعيد ومن العايدين ان شاء الله

----------


## ملاآك قلبكـ،،

اختي في شيوخ يحمونج 
الدنيا مب فوضه 

عندج تويتر عندج الشيخات 
والشيخ محمد بن زايد مسوي ميالس 
حتى الحريم لهم ميلس 
ويقابلهمم الشيخ شخصيا


احسج وايد قاطعه الامل 
وماتبغين تسوين شي 

اختي بدال لا تكتبين عالمنتدى 
تحركي 
ترا الشيوخ تلاقينهم بكل مكان 

شيوخنا الحمدلله بسهوله توصليلهم
بدون اي تعب 
وحتى في فتوى ان الحاكم ممكن يزوجج اذا ولي الامر ماكان كفو 
يعني مب ريال

----------


## نفل

ملاك قلبك

كل عام وانتي بخير ومبارج عيدج حبيبتي

لا حشا مب فاقده الامل حبيبتي بس كل محاولاتي في الوصول الى الشيوخ الكرام باءت بالفشل ولكن الامل موجود من فضل الله 

اشكرج على مشاعرج النبيله تجاهي وعسى ما تشوفين شر ولا اييج مكروووه يالغلا 

تراني كتبت حق الشيوخ في تويتر لين الحين ما ياني رد 

عسى ربي يفرج الغمه

----------


## eng.heart

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
> 
> الله لا يكتب الوحده على مخلوووووووووووووق
> 
> تخيلن بنات زايد لا حد وقف على بابي في عيد الله وكني مقطوعه من شجره 
> 
> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل اشتكي الظالمين الى الله واضربهم بسيف الله البتار والف رحمه على والدتي اللهم عافها واعفوا وبرد عليها في الجنه وافتح لها في قبرها باب تهب ب نسائم الجنه لا يسد ابدا آمين اللهم صلي على محمد صلاة تنتقم بها من الظالمين الفاسدين في الارض 
> 
> وكل عاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام وانتم الى الله اقرب وعيدكم سعيد ومن العايدين ان شاء الله




وأنتي بخير وصحه وسلامه ,,

أختي قولي الحمدلله انج عيدتي وانتي بصحه وعافيه تسيرين وتيين والله يرحم أمج ويجعلها ف جنات النعيم 

وباذن الله همج بيزول والعيد الياي تفررحين وتستانسين برجوع حقج وتكونين ف بيت ريلج أحلى عرووس بإذن الواحد الأحد ,,

----------


## نفل

الله يسمع منج غناتي

مشكوره على مشاعرج الطيبه والله يقبل دعائج ولج مثله يا رب

مشكوره من الاعمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق حبيبتي

----------


## mrs.abk

والله يا اختي فتحتي على نفسج باب ما كان له داعي ,, كنتي صبرتي وتحملتي .. الحين لا ريل ولا حلال .. كنتي ضحيتي بالريل سرتي ركضتي ورا هالسالفة .. صدقيني مهما كان انتي وقفتي اخوانج في المحكمة تأكدي ما بيرحمونج وبيستعملون كل الاسلحة ضدج .. 

ما أقول غير ربي ياخذ حقج ويريح بالج .. بس اتركي سالفة العرس وحاولي تردين حلالج اركضي ورا حقوقج اللي هي لج ولا تركضين ورا شيء موب لج الريال موب لج وخلاص

----------


## نفل

اول شي مشكوره على المشاركه 

ثاني شي مب انتي تحددين وش اللي لي واللي ما هو لي

الزواج شرعه رب العالمين 

يعني انتي ترضين تكونين عايشه عباره عن بقرة حلوب الله يكرمج اللي حولج يتمصلح منج وياخذ ولا يعطي ويوم اتيي على سعادتك وحقك يالانسان يجحدووونك اقرب الناس ويقلبون عليك وياكلون حلالك ؟؟ بس لاني طلبت اعرس حشششششششششا وطبعايوم سرت المحكمه تراني امتثلت للقانون اللي حطه ابونا الشيخ زايد والمنصوص عليه في قانون الاحوال الشخصيه والمستقى من الشريعه الاسلاميه قال رسول الله (( فإن تشاجروا فالسلطان ولي من لا ولي له )) انتي قلتي رايج في الموضوع وطبعا احترم وجهة نظرج بس انا ما ارضى بالمهانه ولا اعيش ذليله مستغله واذا انتي ترضين فهالشي راجعلج وبالعكس انا ما فتحت باب ولا شي بالعكس هالشي بين لي معادن الناس 

الحمدلله رب ضارة نافعه والحمدلله باوصل حق الشيوخ وما يقصرون معاي ويحطون حد للفاسدين عما قررررررررررررررريب

الله يحفظج

----------


## نفل

سبحان الله ما يشعر فالجرح الا المجروووووووووووووووووووووح 

ترى ما احب اكون تحت رحمة مخلوووووووووووق سوى رحمة الخالق

بعدين انتي ما قصرتي كل الاخوات واسني وشاطرني الاحزان الا حضرتج دخلتي الصفحه تلومين

انا ما احب الملام لو سمحتي قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كان منكم يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر قليقل خيرا او ليصمت ليصمت ليصمت ليصمت ليصمت ليصمت

تابعي الصفحه اللي وراها لي كلام معاااااااااااااااج

----------


## نفل

البعد عن المهاترات

----------


## نفل

صدق هذي العضوه ردها غير محترم وتم رفع تقرير بالاساءه وان شاء الله الاداره تتصرف معها

----------


## ام السديس

محد بيحس بالظلم الا اللي جربه
رددي حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل
الوحده تقول الاخوان سند للاسف الاخوان سند لحريمهم
حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## نفل

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في الظالمين ومن ياخذ بإيديهم ويشد عليها

----------


## نفل

أم السديس

اشهدنج قلتي كلمة الحق بيض الله وجهج يوم تبيض وجوووووووووووووووووه

ياعلني ما اذوووووووووووق حزنج

----------


## مـــــريم

زين ليش كل هالعداوه احس في حلقة مفقوده انتي غلطتي افشي كبير لاسمح الله ولا اروحهم !!!!!!!!!! عافاني الله اذا اخوان يسون فختهم جيه ماقول الا على الدنيا السلام ..

----------


## بنت ظبيه

الله ينصرج و يرزقج الزوج و الولد الصالحين 
و ما اعرف شو اقولج اكثرمن جيه

----------


## مـــــريم

> والله يا اختي فتحتي على نفسج باب ما كان له داعي ,, كنتي صبرتي وتحملتي .. الحين لا ريل ولا حلال .. كنتي ضحيتي بالريل سرتي ركضتي ورا هالسالفة .. صدقيني مهما كان انتي وقفتي اخوانج في المحكمة تأكدي ما بيرحمونج وبيستعملون كل الاسلحة ضدج .. 
> 
> ما أقول غير ربي ياخذ حقج ويريح بالج .. بس اتركي سالفة العرس وحاولي تردين حلالج اركضي ورا حقوقج اللي هي لج ولا تركضين ورا شيء موب لج الريال موب لج وخلاص


انا اخالفج الراي دائما وابدا الحرمة ماتروم اتعيش بدون ريال وعيال يسندونها ..وان شاء الله يكون هالريال او غيره من نصيبها والظالم الله عليه وبذنه تعالى رب العالمين بينصرها ع اخوانها وبتزوج وبيعوضها عن كل شي مافي شي ابعيد عنه سبحانه ودايما يظهر الخير من بطن الشر وماضاقت الارحبت ..

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي مريم اشكر فيج روح الاصاله والغضب والانتصار للمظلومين 

وهذا ما يدل الا على طيب مرباج وساسج الاصيل والنعم فيج يا بنت الايواد

بس تدرين شو الذنب الكبير اللي اقترفته وعادوني كل هالعداوه لاجله ؟

لاني اخترت حياتي المستقله 

او اتم عندهم خدامه لهم ولحريمهم هذا الذنب الكبير اللي اقترفته بحقهم 

فقط لاني غيرت المسار وبالحلال وهو حق مشروع 

طبعا لانه بزواجي على ذمتهم وظنونهم السيئه راح انقطع عنهم او ما اعطيهم شي او انفعهم 

مع اني انسانه اعمل باصلي وديني حتى لو عرست عمري ما بقطعهم ولا نويت هالشي ولكن لا يحيق المكر السيء الا باهله

----------


## نفل

مسيرة الظلم مستمره ولابد للسفينه ان ترسو على شط امان باذن الله يخلصها من الطوفان 

خواتي وكما هو معروووووووووووووف دستور الدوله ضمن حرية التنقل للمواطنين على اساس انها جزء من الحرية الفرديه 

لكن الظاهر هناك واسطات وايدي خفيه تعترض على هذا القانون وتحتاااااااااااااااااااال عليه 

شوفن وش صار معاي

يطولي بعماركن جاني مسج من المحكمه وسرت اراجع اشوف شو هالمسج اللي ياني تفاجأت اخويه حاط عليه منع سفر بموجب امر عل عريضه من دائرة الاحوال الشخصية ، طبعا قانون دولتنا الحبيبه واضح في موضوع المنع من السفر حيث حددت حالات حصريه يحق فيها للمحكمه ان تمنع سفر الشخص
وهذه الحالات محدده بإن يكون طالب المنع دائن للشخص يعني بينهم مديونيه ثابته مع العلم اخويه يوم حط منع السفر عليه مابيني وبينه اي تعامل مادي 
ولست مدينه له ابدا باي مبلغ . دخلت على القاضي واستفسرت منه عن سبب منع السفر فقال لي : - ايوه منع من السفر لانو عندك بنت مريضه !!
واخوكي مش عاوزك تسافرين وتخلي البنت المريضه بدون رعايه ، وبعدين المنع مؤقت وبس تتشافى البنت حنشيلووووه عنك لاتخافي !!

استغربت الحقيقه لان ماعندي نيه للسفر اساسا وضحكت بنفس الوقت وقلت حق القاضي انا مش مدينه لاخويه باي مبلغ وموضوع البنت لمريضه ما يعطيه الحق ان يطلب من حضرتك يمنع سفريه , وهو خال البنت والخال في القانون ما يحق له ان يطلب هالطلب ، الاشخاص اللي يمنحهم القانون هم اهل البنت ابوها اخوها وعمومتها وانا وصيه رسميه عليها وهو مش وصي اساسا
اقولكم اختلف ويه القاضي وصار يعطي الوان سبحان الله ، عقب قلتله تفضل يا حضرة القاضي تقرير طبي صادر من وزارة الصحه ومصدق وموثق يثبت فيه ان البنت 
لا يمكن شفائها لانها تعاني من اعاقه دائمه وفي التقرير توصيه على الام بحيث كل شخص يتعامل مع الام يحاول مساعدتها وعدم تعطيلها ، وحضرتك تقول ان المنع مؤقت لين تتشافا البنت زين البنت ما راح تتشافا هل تمنع سفريه طول الحيااااااااااااااه؟
وتفضل حضرة القاضي المحترم هذي خلاصة قيد اخوها الشقيق ترى اخوها هو له الحق يطلب هالطلب بحكم ان ابوها متوفي ، 
طبعا كل علامات التعجب والاستفهام وانواع الفهاوى اشوفها بويه القاضي ، 

آخر شي قال ايوه مهو كده خلاص حنشيلووو خلاص الجلسه الجايه 

عطاني موعد بعد شهر ونصف تخيلن يا بنات زايد الظلم وكيف القاضي يتبع الهوى / سبحان الله لان هناك توصيه عليه من شخصيه اعرفها وراح افصح عنها قريبا حق الشيخ محمد بن زايد
ييت عقب الشهر ونصف ، يا خواتي ما تتخيلن انواع المماطله والمراوغه خلاص قد الموضوع منتهي ولازم ياخذ القرار بالغاء منع السفر تم يراوغ 

قال مش حنشيله الا بعد شهر لان يحق لاخوج يستأنف هههههههههههههه القرار !! فعلا شي مضحك 

قلت تمام بردلك عقب شهر بيكون طاف موعد الاستئناف

اقولكن ييته عقب هالشهر ولا يقول الغاء مع السفر مش من عندي لازم تسيرين حق التنفيذ وترفعي دعوى تنفيذ ههههههههههههه

سرت التنفيذ وشلوا عني رسوم 200 درهم وبس يا الملف حق قاضي التنفيذ ضحك وقالي ما يجوز نحن مالنا خص ردي على نفس القاضي اللي حط عليج منع السفر هو اللي بيشله عنج ههههههههههههههه طبعا كنت عارفه ان القاضي الاول يتلاعب ويراوغ ما يقصد الا يتعبني لان هالشخصيه موصيه عليه عنده ههههه بس ماعليه حضرة القاضي رديت له سلام يا حضرة القاضي ماشاء الله سعادتك تقولي سيري التنفيذ والموضوع طلع عندك قال ايوه مهو كده خلاص تعالي بكره واستلمي الغاء منع السفر

اشهد ان لا له الا الله واخيرا ، تمام حضرة القاضي باجر من الصبح عندك ، 

ييت ثاني من يوم عطاني الشهاده وسرت حق مديرية الشرطه اسلمهم الكتاب عسب يشلوون منع السفر ولا المسؤؤل يضحك يقولي كل يوم ايينا الف كتاب منع والغاء من السفر وكل الكتب صيغتها مفهومه الا هالكتاب انا مب فاهم منه شي شوووووووووووووووو (( طبعا عطاني القاضي كتاب فيه رموز فلان طلب وفلان تظلم وحكمنا بالغاء منع السفر وفات موعد الاستئناف طبعا بدون ما يذكر اسمائنا ههههههههههههههه ))

المسؤول في مديرية الشرطه قال ردي على نفس القاضي واطلبي منه يعدل الكتاااااااااااااااااااااب

رديت قال ايوه مهو كده خلاص حنغير الصيغه خخخخخخخخخخخ

تعالي بكره

ييت بكره هههه وشليت الكتاب وسلمته حق الشرطه وفكيت منع السفر وقد استغرق مني ذلك 3 شهور وضيع جهدي ووقتي ومالي وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 

وكل هذه الخروقات ميودتها بالدليل القاطع وبالاوراق الرسميه على هذا القاضي والشخصيه اللي تضغط عليه . ولابد لنا من المواجهه في يوم ما وعسى ان يكون قريبا

واخيرا ترى الاخوان المسعدين والمحترمين ما يحطون على خواتهم منع سفر واييبون لهن السمعه والكلام بس حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل الحمدلله شريفه ونظيفه ويهي ابيض ورايتي بيضا وعلى الظالم تدور الدواير

----------


## مـــــريم

حبيبتي تسلميين انتي شرات اختي..
الواسطة صج تلعب دور بس دام رب العالمين وياج ومقويه ايمانج به محد راح يضرج كل شي مكتوب ومسجل,رفعت الاقلام وجفت الصحف وان شاء الله الي ياينج خير.. واحسني الظن بالله بيرزقج من حيث لا تحتسبين..

----------


## نفل

ختيه مريم يا شيخة الاخلاق والمعدن الطيب والله والنعم فيج يالغاليه

ومشكوره على الكلام الطيب والله يارب يتقبل منج وياعلج ماتشوفين شر يا حبيبتي

----------


## نفل

خواتي بنات زايد 

بما ان الموضوع حلقات متصله ببعضها البعض 

ابا رايكم في هالموضوع 

اخويه شل ميراث بنتي من 10 سنوات ومب طايع يرد المبلغ ونحن بإمس الحاجه لهذا المبلغ على الاقل نشتري لنا بيت يلمنا ويحتوينا انا وبنتي من عقب ما خذوا بيتي وعقوني في الشارع حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

طبعا طالبته يرد المبلغ ودخلت ابناء عمومتي اللي هم اهل البنت عسب يرد المبلغ ولين الحين ما رده ولاعنده ادنى نيه لرده 

مع العلم اني انا الوصية الشرعية على البنت ، وللاسف هو مشغل فلوسها في مشاريعه من 10 سنوات ومتنعم في بيزات اليتيمه ولا فكر في يوم من الايام يحطلها لو مبلغ بسيط من الارباح اللي تدخل عليه بس النعمه تظهر عليه وعلى حرمته حسبي الله عليهم سبع التحاسيب 

الحين ابا رايكم هل ارفع دعوى عليه برد الميراث حق بنتي اليتيمه ؟؟ ارجوكم محتاره ، وللمعلوميه الميراث احد الاسباب اللي تمنعهم يزوجوني حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل، لانهم قالوا حقي عرسي بس بشرط سلمينا الهبه اللي من الوالده وسلمينا وصاية بنتج وتنازلي من ميراث امج وحلالها . وقالوا اللي تعرس ماشي لها حلال 

ايضا انا اطالبه في مبلغ كبير وطالبته لمدة 6 شهور يرد المبلغ ما طااااااااااااااااااااع آخر شي شكيت عليه وحكمت لصالحي المحكمه وسرت التنفيذ ولين الحين ما سدد وكله يراوغ عسب ما يدفع 

ايضا الوالده عقب ما توفت لها حلال واخواني رافضين تقسيم التركه عسب ما اخذ نصيبي وش رايكم ارفع دعوى عليهم تقسيم التركه ؟؟

يمكن بعض الاخوات يقولن هذي راعية مشاكل وكله تبا تشتكي بس ما يدرون في الظرف اللي انحطيت فيه انا محتاجه بيت يسترني انا وبنتي بدال البيت اللي شلوه مني

يعني محتاجه اجمع كل هالفلوس واشتري بهن بيت عاد ويش يشورن عليه بنات زايد ؟؟ ومشكورات حبايبي على آرائكم مقدما

----------


## مـــــريم

حبيبتي رايي اطالبين ابحقج لو احقوقهم عندج يوم ماسكتوا ولا غفت لهم عين وماضاع حق وراه امطالب وبعدج صلي استخاره قبل اي تصرف..ودعواتي لج يالغالية..

----------


## نفل

بيض الله ويهج اختي مريم

الله لاهانج ياعل عمرج مديد والف شكرا على المواساه

----------


## نفل

بنت ظبيه 
حبيبتي اللهم امين ولج مثله يالغلا

الله لا هانج ويرفع قدرج يالغاليه فالدنيا والاخره

----------


## نفل

بنت ظبيه 
حبيبتي اللهم امين ولج مثله يالغلا

الله لا هانج ويرفع قدرج يالغاليه فالدنيا والاخره

----------


## نفل

نتريا المزيد من الردود والمشاركات مشكورات خواتي

----------


## كيكة الكرز

الله يكون في عونج وادعي دوم الله ينصرج على من ظلمج وتأكدي ان الله يمهل ولا يهمل والحين الارض خذوها عنج اخوانج خلاص شو يبون منج انتي ارفعي امرج للقاضي وتزوجي من الريال اللي يريدج بدون شور اهلج خلاص انتي كبيرة القاضي بيزوجج ان شاء الله .

----------


## نفل

كيكة الكرز بيض الله ويهج ومشكوره على المواساه 

الف شكرا حبيبتي

----------


## نفل

شوفوا رد العضوه mars بالرسائل الخاصة 

(( زين اخوانج ادبووووج )) هذا رد انسانه محترمه وتشعر بالاخرين ؟ اذا انتي تدافعين عن الظالمين فاقولج يحشرج الله وياهم يوم القيامه ترى المرىء مع من احب . بعدين الانسانه اللي تطرح رأيها في موضوع مب تفرضه على الاخرين لو اختلفوا معها في الرأي والانسانه المهذبه اختي ماتقول كلام في باطنه الطيب على العام واطرش اساءه وشماته على الخاص هذي لج وللزمن تعلميها زين .


طبعا اضحكج لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 

ما اعرف هل ايات القران واحدايث الرسول الكريم تضحك !!

بعدين خلج من العذاريب ولا يزووود ولا يكثر لو سمحتي محد ياب طاري قضاااااااااااااء دولتنا الحبيبه بشين ولا نسمح واعتقد اني واضحه من البدايه يا محترمه فليس معنى كلامي ان هناك قاضي مغلوب على امره ليس يعني ان قضائنا غير شريف الرجاء احترمي نفسج . بعدين القاضي مهما كان فهو بشر وليس ملاك ومعرض للخطأ وقد يذنب وهناك عقوبات حددها القانون على القااااااضي اذا ثبت شي عليه . يالله لا للعزاااااااااااااااء

اتمنى ترحلين من هالصفحه للابد وخلج في حالج يكون ابرك يالله يحفظج الله

----------


## مون 55

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
الله يعينج أختي و يرد لج حقج يا رب

----------


## نفل

مووون55

ياعلج ماتشوفين شر ولا اييج مكرووووووووووووه حبيبتي

تسلمين ياالغلا

----------


## نفل

مضطره اعرض رسايلج الخاصه على العااااااااااااااام

شوفوا الرد المهذب اللي ياني من هالعضوه 


((عجائب قدرته من الخير والعطاء والكرم ووافر الرضا على حياتي والراحة اللي انتي بتنحرمين منها ياااااارب يحرمج الراحة ويخليج على نار ما ترتاحين لين تقولين انج غلطانة وانج ندمانة ... 

خاطري اطرش لج فيس مطلع لسانه يتطنز هههههههههههههههههههه))

طبعا اختي ما اقول الا الله يهديج ومستوايه مايسمح لي انساق ورى مهاتراتج دام ماعندج الا اسلوب اليهاااااااااااااااااال

----------


## عذوج

الله يعينج معروفين القضاة عندنا في ابوظبي بهالاشياء , مالج غير رب العالمين والدعاء والاستغفار

----------


## عذوج

بس يختي مهما كان اتحملي تاخذين من غير بلادج والله روحي شوفي اللي اتبهدلن ويتمنن الموت ولا سوون جيه , وهاذا الشخص لازم بيسوي جيه لو اي احد مكانه طبيعي نحن الاماراتيين محسودين ماعليج ومعروفين انه عندنا الخير والكل طماع فينا , لاتصدقين , لو كان هالشخص مناسب لج جان تسهلت امورج بس الله مايباج تاخذينه , شومعناته !! افهمي , معناته انه مايناسبج ولا يصلحلج

----------


## نفل

عذووووووووج

جئتي بما هو افضل واكرم واوسع رحمه

مالنا الا الله جل في علاه

اللهم عليك بالظالمين ومن عاونهم ومن ناصرهم ومن ايدهم وشجعهم على الضلال واكل اموااااااااااااااااااال الناس بالباطل 

مشكور طال عمرج على المشاركه والله يبعد عنج كل شر يالغلا

----------


## minimouse

الله يصبرج و اللي يدعي و يتمصخر الله فوقه الانسان ضعيف في اي لحظه يستوي به شي ، و مافيه اقوا من دعوه المظلوم 
شو استوا فموضوعج الحين ؟ قدرتي توصلين لحد ؟

----------


## نفل

اولا مشكوووووووووره جزيل الشكر على سؤالج طال عمرج والله يطمنج على غاليج احبائج


بالنسبه للي يتمصخر فما عليج كل اناااااء بما فيه ينضح

وان شاء الله النصر قادم ولو بعد حين

----------


## نفل

عذوج كلامج على الراس والعين

ولكن الموضوع مختلف هما ما امتحنوا من الرياااااااااااااااااااااال هم يبغون ياخذون حلالي والدليل ان الريال خطب عندهم و وافقوا عليه عقب بدت المساومات 

لان المعادله بقائي بدون زواج يعني اموت ويتورثوني أو زواجي ويتورثوني وانا حيه وياخذون كل املاكي .

المبدأ اسلوب المساومات هل هناك ام تتنازل من وصاية ابنتها وهي تقدر ترعاها ؟ هل هناك امرأه عاقله تننازل عن عطية امها (الهبه) لكي تتزوج 
هل هذا اسلوووووووووب متزن ان تساوم اختك وشرفك بدل ما اطلع من مخبااااااااااااك وتدفع وتسهل امور زواجها وتستر عليها 

اعتقد المبدأ من الاساس غلط واي وحده بعيد الشر عنكم تنحط في مكاني اكيد بيكون تصرفها اللجوء الى القضاء ليحميها ولو امي بعدها حيه وعلى قيد الحياه ما استطاعوا يسوون سوياهم فيه ولكن هذا ابتلائي وقدري وانا صابره وشاكره واسعى وآخذ بلاسباب لاسترد حقوقي المسلوبه

اختي عذوج استحلفج بالله العظيم ريال ياي من الباب وعلى سنة الله ورسوله واثبت انه كفو وتنازل عن بعض املاكه لانسانه احبها لان يبغيها تكون حرمته وحلاله نطلق عليه طمعاااااااااااااااااااااااان ؟؟ انزين اعطيني حاله وحده حق مواطن عرس بمواطنه وسجللها ارض ومزرعه قبل يعرس بها ؟؟ 

اختي انتي قلتي رايج في الموضوع ويزاج الله خير على النصيحه اللي احترمها واحطها على الراس من فوق حبيبتي لكن الريال مب محتااااااااااااااااااااااااي ولا عليه قاصر ولا داخل على طمع لانه غني باخلاقه ودينه وعائلته معروفه يعني بالعربي مستد وعنده الخييييييييييييييييييييييير 

ارجع واكرر شكري لج طال عمرج والله يارب يحفظج من كل مكروووه يا شيخة الاخلاق والمعدن الطيب

----------


## المول

نفل لا تاسين من رحمه الله وكرري لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين. اوصانا بها الحبيب وهي مفتاح لكشف الغمه واسال الله العظيم ان يفرج همج هذا ابتلاء من الله وبشر الصابرين

----------


## نفل

اختي الغاليه الموووووول

قال تعالى (( ولنبلونكم حتى نعلم المجاهدين منكم والصابرين ونبلوا اخباركم ))

عزيزتي الفاضله اني على يقين ان هذا ابتلاء من ربي لإشكر أم اكفر 

واني مفوضه امري إلى الله ومحتسبه كل شي عنده من خير وشر 

حبيبتي شكري العميق لج على المواساه والنصيحه الطيبه والكلمات الطاهره التي كتبتيها .

----------


## نفل

خواتي والله مب خاذين ويانا شي من هالدنيا الفانيه سوى الاعمال الصالحه 

اللهم بحق صبري وضعفي وقلة حيلتي شفعني بهن يوم القاك فيه 

اللهم باسمك العظيم الاعظم الاحب اليك المخزون المكنون اجعلني من الصابرين واجعل لصبري عندك شفاعه ولا تجعل لكافر عندي نعمة اكافئه بها يارب العالمين واصلي واسلم لى مصطفاك محمد صلاة ترسم بها البسمه على محياي يوم القاك فيه وانا لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## نفل

والله خيرٌ وأبقى

----------


## NiceLondon

الصراحة صدقج لما قلتي هالشخص لما تقدملج سجل حلاله حقج

ما شفت لين مواطن سواها حق مواطنة طبعا العكس صحيح الأغلبية من مواطنين تلقينهم طمعانين بالفلوس سواء الأب أو الأخ أو الزوج أكرر الأغلبية مش الكل

الله يفرج كربتج غناتي حشى ما أداني النفوس الخايسة تركض ورا زبالة دنيا 
أتمنى من الله بقدرته أنه أسمع خبر أنج خذيتي حقج بللي تتمنينه

----------


## نفل

بيض الله ويهج الغالية 

ياعلج ماتشوفين شر ولا اييج مكروه يالغلا

والله كريم حبيبتي اتيينا الاخبار ونبشرج حبيبتي

----------


## Ahlami101

يشهد الله عليه اني من قريت موضوعج الا انا وأمي ويدتي ندعي لج ان الله ينصرج ع كل ظالم
الحمدلله الذي لايحمد على مكروه سواه

----------


## مـــــريم

والله اني ادعيلج ربي ينصرج ويسعدج مع الي لج خير فيه سواء هالريال او غيره ونترياج اتبشريناج معاج بقلوبنا ياختي..

----------


## نفل

احلام حبيبتي 

سلامي حق الوالده واليده لغاليه 

حبيبتي تسلمين والله يارب يفكيكم شر الدنيا الدنيه والنفوس الخايسه والله يستر عليج بالريل الصالح اللهم امين

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي مريم علني ما اذوق حزنج يالغلا 

والله اني عايزه اشكرج على مرورج وسؤالج المتكرر الله يجبر في خاطرج يالغلا والله ينعم عليج في الدنيا والاخره حبيبتي

----------


## نفل

صبحكم الله بالخير خواتي

----------


## الأصالة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

الله يكون في عونج اختي وياليتي كنت اقدر اساعدج ما كنت اتأخرت 

الله يصبرج على ما بلاج

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي ما نبا الا دعائج الصالح

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي وما تشوفين شر يالغلا

----------


## ام السديس

اختي طمنينا صار شي بموضوعج
الله على كل ظالم ربي ينصرج وينصرني على الظالم ان شاء الله نشوف يوم فيهم
حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## نفل

هلا حبيبتي ام السديس

لين الحين ماشي بس فيه بشاير خير 

راح اخبركم عنها عما قريب

تسلمين حبيبي على التواصل ما قصرتي

----------


## وينك ؟؟؟

الله يكون ف عونج وينصرج على كل ظالم ويسعدج حبيبتي 

وصلي السالفة لتويتر الشيخ عبدالله بن زايد

وطمنينا عنج  :Smile:

----------


## يحـــــ ام يى

الله يفرج عنج ويريح قلبج يارب يا كريم

----------


## نفل

ختيه وينك

الله لا هانج ومشكور على المواساه يالغلا وفالج طيب بنوصلها وياعل ما اييج شر حبيبتي

----------


## نفل

ام يحيى حبيبتي تسلمي لي ولج مثله الله لا يحرمنا دعائج الغلا والله لا هانج على المواساه الطيبة

----------


## نفل

في ساعة السحر 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل حسبي الذي عيونه ما تناااااااااااااااااااااااااام

----------


## نفل

صبحكم الله بالخيرالغاليات

----------


## نفل

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## نفل

نتريا مزيدا من الردود 

للرفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع

----------


## نفل

فذلك الذي لمتنني فيه

صحيح مب راكب الرنج اليديد ورقم موتره مب رقم ثلاثي

بس هالانسسسسسسسسسسسسسسان

مجموعه بشر ..

يكفي انه حافظ لكتاب الله وعنده اجازه شرعيه في التلاوة

يكفي انه كريم سجلي مزرعه وارض خبااااااااااااااااال

والاهم دينه واخلاقه ومن رااااااس قوووووم 

تعرفون قبيلته قاتلت الفرس في ذيقااااااااااااااار قبيلته اللي دعالهم الرسول عليه الصلاه والسلام ((وكان النصر لابناء وائل ببطحاء ذي قار، وكانت وقعة ذي قار بعد وقعة بدر بأشهر، ورسول الله - - بالمدينة، فلما بلغه ذلك قال: هذا يوم انتصفت فيه العرب من العجم، وبي نصروا. وروي أن النبي - - مثلت له الوقعة وهو بالمدينة، فرفع يديه فدعا لبني شيبان، أو لجماعة ربيعة بالنصر، ولم يزل يدعو لهم حتى أري هزيمة الفرس. وروي أنه قال: " إيها بني ربيعة، اللهم انصر بني ربيعة "))

فان يينا على التاريخ فهو تاااااريخ
وعلى البداوه فهو اساسها
وعلى الوفا والاخلاص فطبعه 
شاعر وصقار وفارس وشيخ شباب ومزيوووووووووووون بعد تف تف عيني عليه بارده بسم الله عليه ، وجامعي وعنده ماجستير في القانون 
وله ميلس ما ينسد بابه وفيه ادلال الرسلان 7 احجام يكفي انه شخصيه معروووووووووووووووفه
اخاف اييب العيد الحينه واخبركم اسمه ههههههههههه سوري والله بس اللي في الريااااال ينقال

شميمي ومخاوي شما وريااال حشيم وابوه شيخ معرووووف على مستوى القبايل وفي جواز السفر مكتوب اسمه الشيخ فلان الفلاني وبلا فخر

والاجمل من هذا كله اني صليت استخاااااااااااااره مره ومرتين وثلاث ما اشووف الا وانا حرمته وبإفضل هيئة

اللي محرق ماسهم ههههههههه يركدون ويستريحون وبتييهم الدله 

واما شباب الامارات فلهم كل التقدير والافتخار والاعتزاز ولكن اللي ما ياها النصيب مع ولد الدار او بالاحرى سدوا عليها الباب ما تتيوز وعقب فتحت عيونها وحصلت روحها وحيده والكل منشغل عنها ويتمصلح منها كيفها تختااااااااااااااااااااااااار اللي تباه وتعرس وتعيش مرتاحه وين العيب ؟ وين الاثم والحرام ؟ 

اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياه -- فلابد ان يستجيب القدر
ولا بد لليل ان ينجلي -- ولابد للقيد ان ينكسر
ومن لا يحب صعود الجبال -- يعش ابد الدهر بين الحفر

اللي اللي من لحمي ودمي كل مسلم متواضع وغني بدينه واخلاقه واللي يتكبر اشووووته ولا اطنز فيه

قال رسول الله صلى الله وعليه وسلم (( ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم ))

في اول ليلة في ظلمة القبر لن تنفعنا الدنيا واموالها ولا عيالنا ولا انسابنا ولا رتبنا العسكريه ولا مناصبنا الدنيويه ولا جنسياتنا وجوازات سفرنا 
لين يذهب معنا سوى الصالحات الباقياااااااااات

اللهم اني على الحق المبين فافتح بيني وبين القوم الظالمين ومن كان لهم من الناصرين المعاونين

اجعل تدبريهم في تدمريهم اللهم اني امتك وابنة امتك ناصيتي بيدك عدل فيّ قضائك اللطف بي بلطفك الخفي فإنك تسمع كلامي وترى مكاني , وادعوك ربي لكل من نصرني بدعائه وبسعيه في قضيتي وادعو لكل من احبني فيك واحبتته فيك ومن اوصاني بالدعاء ومن اوصيناه بالدعاء .

----------


## eng.heart

> أنا هنيه 
> 
> 
> طبعا بيكون هذا ردي وانتي تبين الله يحشرني مع الظلمة اللي دعيتي عليهم بالسيف البتار  وتقولين انج تتمنين تشوفين فيني عجائب قدرة الله 
> 
> خيبة موب ريل هذا اللي يخليج تدعين على لحمج ودمج هالدعاء .. 
> 
> لها السبب قلت لج عجائب قدرته من الخير والرزق الوافر .. الله يرزقج أضعاف أضعاف ما تتمنينه لي .. اللهم آمين .. اللهم استجب .. وارزق نفل أضعاف أضعاف ما تتمناه لي وما تدعو به علي .. لمجرد اني قلت لها اهتمي بحلالج واتركي عنج موضوع الزواج من الوافد .. 
> 
> وعلى فكرة نفل ترا كل اللي سجله في بلااده ما تسوق قيمته قيمة سيارة هنيه فما بالج ببيت



أختي شو تبين فالحرمه أنتي قلتي رايج وهي ردت عليج و أنتهى !!

تذكري قول الله تعالى "ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد"

الحرمه في مصيبه وفي هم المفروض نحن نساعدها باللي نقدر عليه وندعيلها مب نزيد همومها 

والانسان ما يشمت ف أخيه المسلم كل حد عنده نقص ف حياته وابتلاء واذا انتي ف نعمه ادعي الله سبحانه وتعالى يديمها لج

نحن خوات فالدنيا واخرتها كفن وقبر ما بنشل الا أعمالنا والمفروض نثقل ميزانا بالأعمال الصالحه ونبتعد عن المشاحنات وايذاء الناس ,,

الله يهدينا وياج ,,

----------


## eng.heart

الله يفرج همج يا أختي نفل في هالايام المباركه 

وان شاء الله تبشرينا حبيبتي بالخير عاجلا غير اجل ,,,

----------


## نفل

والله الذي لا اله غيره 

اني احس بهذا الرد اللي يعتبر بيااااااااااااااااااااض ويه

ماني مظلومه 

احس الدنيا بخير دام فيها شراتج يا اختي الغاليه 

يا شيخه الاخلاق واللي انج تسدين عن 80 ريال و80 شنب 

واني احبج في الله ياعل عمرج مديد

----------


## عنـــــود

الله يكتبلج اللي فيه الخير والصالح ويسهل امرج

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي عنود الله يسمع منج الغلا وياعلج ما تشوفين شر حبيبتي

----------


## عنـــــود

امين وياج حبيبتي 
عليج بالدعاء وكثرة الاستغفار 
ربي يحفظج ويفرج همج ويكتبلج الخير

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي ونصيحتج على الراس من فوووووق

تسلمين يالغلا وياعله في ميزان حسناتج غناتي 

شكرا على المواساة

----------


## نفل

لا اله الا انت سبحانك ربي اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## نفل

ذي نشيدة خطيبي وفيها يناشد سمو الشيخ محمد بن زايد حفظه الله ورعاه 



يا مل قلبن كل ما يعوي الذيب ()() ذيب(ن) عوى لجّت ضلوعه من العوق
يا سيدي كم تنزف جروح واتطيب ()() وكم واحد(ن) ضاعت له احقوق واحقوق
يا سيدي ودي دقيقه مواجيب ()() انا بدوي ثوبي على المتن مشقوق
ما جيت ادور للعطا وافتح الجيب ()() انا رجل مظلوم والكبد محرووق
والهقوه اللي فيك لا يمكن اتخيب ()() يا سيدي وامرك على الراس من فوق
تدري وش اكثر شي ينبت الشيب؟ ()() الظلم ما يقوى على الظلم مخلوق
بعض العرب جنّب عن الحق تجنيب ()() بالواسطه باع القوانين بالسوق
قانون حطه زايد الخير ترغيب ()() في راس عيطا وقمة اطويق ملحوق
واضح ولا يبنى على الشك والريب ()() الناس بالقانون ما بينها افروق
ومحمد بن زايد حصان الاطاليب ()() ريف الهجافا وزبن من يشكي العوق
لك شيخة(ن) تكرم عن الظلم والعيب ()() ماهي بشيخة بشت يا شيخة الذوق
يكفي بوجهك نور وفي قلبك الطيب ()() وفي نظرتك غيمه وفي عيونك ابروق
انت الامان اللي حشا عمره ايغيب ()() ياالسيف ابو حدين لاصكت احلوق
يا سيدي ما تدهل الا المراقيب ()() خطو اشقر(ن) وافي ولا انحط بسبووق
تكفا ترى تكفا سوات المخاليب ()() في كف حر(ن) لابرق الريش صافوق
اقطم طويل(ن) عاتقه للمقاضيب ()() ابيض نحر لا مرّح الربد ماثوق
اجدل حدب لا هد ما به مكاذيب ()() شفق(ن) على برق الدواغر من الشوق
ضافي شليل مسرول(ن) له جلابيب ()() عليه بشت الشمس وافي ومدقوق
افجح جليل يعذب الخرب تعذيب ()() رمح الرديني في مخالبه مفهوووق
فيه اجتمع جساس والزير وكليب ()() ومحمد بن زايد على الراس من فوق

وسالمات من الشر

----------


## طموحي الجنة

الله يكون في عونج بصراحة

طمنينا ما صار شئ ف موضوعج

----------


## نفل

ان شاء الله حبيبتي عما قريب 

الاخبار تسر اليميع

مشكوره فديتج على السؤال

لاخليت منج الغلا

----------


## NiceLondon

انا اتريا اﻷخبار تسر الخاطر نتريا غناتي

----------


## نفل

غناتي

يارب والله يجعله قريبا

فديتج على المواساه والسؤال عني حبيبتي الله لا هانج

----------


## cute uae

الله ينصرج عليهم يا رب و الله ينولج كل اللي في بالج ان شاء الله 
وصيتي لج بقراءة سورة البقرة و الاستغفار و ان شاء الله كل شئ بيكون بخير

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي الله يسمع منج غناتي ويزاج الله على النصيحه الثمينة خير الجزء ويا عل عمرج مديد حبيبتي

----------


## شيخــــة

ما قريت الردود بس الموضوع جد مؤثر وحسيت انج انسانه الله يحبج وايد سبحان الله بريتي في امج واهتميتي في بنتج
وصبرتي عالظلم .. و سبحان الله اللي عطاج ريال يخطبج من بلد ثاني ويكتب لج الاراضي باسمج ويتنازل عنها .. سبحان الله 
حبيبتي والله .. ما اقول غير الله يعوضج كل خير يارب .. سبحان الله انتي انسانه قويه وعلى يدج انكشفت بلاوي .. كيف
قاضي يغش ويدخل الواسطه .. يعني تقدرين ترفعين الظلم عن وايد ناس انظلموا بسبب هالقاضي وامثاله اللي باعوا ضميرهم
واخوانج استغرب كيف في ناس تروح الحج ولا تتوب من الظلم ولا حتى تتاسف..

... الله يعوضج خير يا رب بانسان يحبج ويعشقج ويحطج في عيونه .. دنيا واخرة .. 
خلي علاقتج بربج قويه والله بتهون عليج هالدنيا وما فيها ,,,

----------


## نفل

شيخه حبيبتي انتي شيخه بمشاعرج واخلاقج واحاسيسج النبيله 

بيض الله وجهج يوم تبيض وجوووووه

الله لا هانج غناتي ومشكوره على كل حرف وكل كلمه كتبتيها تمثل مشاعرج الطيبه وقلبج الاطيب

ياعلني ماا خلي منج يالغلا وردج اعتبره شهاده اعتز فيها حبيبتي

----------


## نفل

كل انسانه تدخل الموضوع وتشارك او حتى لو دار حديثا بينها وبين نفسها وشعرت بإلمي لهو اجر لها وثواب عند الله 


وهذا جزء من الاحساس بالاخرين ونصرة المظلومين وهو نوع من الامر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر 

يزاكن الله خير بارك الله فيكن طولي عماركن ويستر عليكن فالدنيا والاخرة

----------


## أبل7

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

الله ينصرج على من ظلمج ويرد لج حق ويرزقج بالزوج الصالح 


يالله يا رررررررب تبشرينا بأخبار حلوة

----------


## نفل

أبــــــلـــ7

اللهم آمين يزاج الله خير حبوبه علج تسلمين وما تشوفين شر يالغلا ما قصرتي ربي يحفظج

----------


## NiceLondon

يا رب اجعلها فاتحة خير ويفرج كربتج

----------


## قمر ريلها

الله ينصرج عالقوم الظالمين

----------


## نفل

حبايبي تسلمون من الشر
اللهم امين ينصرني على الظالمين الفاسدين 

مشكورات جزيل الشكر

----------


## نفل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أبل7

بشررررررررررررري

----------


## نفل

حبيبي لين لحينه بس ان شاء الله تيي الاخبار ونبشرج بالزين مشكوره على تواصلج حبيبتي علني ما اذوق حزنج يالغلا

----------


## مـــــريم

> ذي نشيدة خطيبي وفيها يناشد سمو الشيخ محمد بن زايد حفظه الله ورعاه 
> 
> 
> 
> يا مل قلبن كل ما يعوي الذيب ()() ذيب(ن) عوى لجّت ضلوعه من العوق
> يا سيدي كم تنزف جروح واتطيب ()() وكم واحد(ن) ضاعت له احقوق واحقوق
> يا سيدي ودي دقيقه مواجيب ()() انا بدوي ثوبي على المتن مشقوق
> ما جيت ادور للعطا وافتح الجيب ()() انا رجل مظلوم والكبد محرووق
> والهقوه اللي فيك لا يمكن اتخيب ()() يا سيدي وامرك على الراس من فوق
> ...


ماشاء الله الله يحبب خلقه فيج ويكون من نصيبج يارب..
مالومه يومه حبج اسلوبج وأدبج جم يسوى ..
نتريا اتبشرينا اختي..

----------


## نفل

تسلمين مرايم الله لاهانج يارب ايي اليوم وابشرج انتي بالذات لان موقفج وفزعتج ليه مشرفه ولا مهونه في باقي الاخوات يالثمينه الغاليه مشكوووووووره وما عليج زووووود مرايم

----------


## نفل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## نفل

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## أبل7

أختي شو صار ؟؟؟؟

----------


## نفل

والله حبيبتي ما صار شي يديد

الامورعلى ما هي 

نسأل الله العفو والعافيه 

احاول ادخل لى الشيخه سلامه ولكن الامور معقده والا واسطه وماشي واسطه الا ربنا سبحانه وهو الغني وهو القادر على كل شي

----------


## نفل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## Ahlami101

يارب يسهلج امورج 
قلوبنا تدعيلج ومانسيناج

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي فديت خشمج ياعل عمرج مديد

----------


## مـــــريم

مسا الخير حبيبتي ..ان شاء الله خير وماضاقت الافرجت.. بتتيسر جريب بإذنه تعالى ومعاج بقلوبنا وماننساج من الدعاء ..

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي مرايم الله لا هانج وياعلني ما اذوق حزنج يالغلا والله انج كفو يا بعد راسي مشكوره على التواصل والمواساه والدعاء
الصادق بيض الله ويهج الغلاويه

----------


## أبل7

السلام عليكم والرحمة

أختي طمنينا؟

وينج اليوم؟

----------


## سامية22

الله يعينج على الحق

----------


## نفل

موجوده 

ياعلكن في خير يارب

لاجديد تحت الشمس

ونتريا كل خير 

شكرا على السؤال

----------


## اهاات ليل

حلوة هاي كنسل القضية وصارت كأنها لم تكن بسب إنج ما جيتي بالموعد

المفروض تتأجل القضية مب تتكنسل مرة واحدة لو كان كلامه صح

أنا لو منج بفتح قضية عضل جديدة بدل إللي تكنسلت

و باخذ شهود معاي يشهدون بموعد القضية وبشوف شقايل بيكنسلها لي مرة ثانية 

إسألي محامي وشوفي إذا تقدرين ترفعين قضية عضل جديدة بدل إللي تكنسلت

و ربي يعوضج عن حلالج إللي راح ، 

أصلا الله عوضج قبل ما يروح حلالج لأن عارف إن بيروح عنج سبحان الله 

عسى أن تكرهو شيئا و هو خير لكم هاذا إبتلاء من الله ومأجورة على صبرج يا عمري

إبشري و تفائلي بالخير إن شاء الله الفرج قريب  :31:

----------


## مـــــريم

ان شاء االله بتفرج الله وياج اختي..

----------


## نفل

> حلوة هاي كنسل القضية وصارت كأنها لم تكن بسب إنج ما جيتي بالموعد
> 
> المفروض تتأجل القضية مب تتكنسل مرة واحدة لو كان كلامه صح
> 
> أنا لو منج بفتح قضية عضل جديدة بدل إللي تكنسلت
> 
> و باخذ شهود معاي يشهدون بموعد القضية وبشوف شقايل بيكنسلها لي مرة ثانية 
> 
> إسألي محامي وشوفي إذا تقدرين ترفعين قضية عضل جديدة بدل إللي تكنسلت
> ...


حبيبتي آهات ياعل عمرج مديد وانا فعلا نفس ما قلتي ابا ارفع دعوى يديده ومشكوره على النصيحه وعلى المواساه وعلى مشاعرج الطاهره الله يستر عليج دنيا واخره حبيبتي تسلمين على المواساااااااااااااااااااااه

----------


## نفل

اختي مريم الله لا يحرمني منج ومن سؤالج وهذا دليل على اصلج الطيب

----------


## الأمل موجود@

دايما قولي اللهم أنصرني على من ظلمني وأرني ثأري فيه وقر عيني بذلك ، لا حولا ولا قوه إلا بالله ، الواحد يوم يشوف مصيبه غيره تهون عليه مصايبه ، ردي رأسج اربج في قيام الليل

----------


## نفل

اختي الامل موجود 

فعلا موجود والحمدلله على كل حال ورب ضارة نافعه 

تسلمين على الدعاء والنصيحه والمواساه يا عل عمرج مديد والله يكثر من شراتج يا مثال المرأة المسلمه التي تنصر المظلوم وتأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر
شكرا من الاعمااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق لج

----------


## نفل

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت زاايد

الله سبحانه اذا احب العبد ابتلاااه...

لي سويتيه لامك كله بتلقينه في الاخره باذن الله تعاااالى...

دعوة المظلوم مجاااابه استعيني بالله

اذا الناس تمشي الامورعلى اهواها... رب العالمين عااادل ادعي الله في الثلث الاخيررر من الليل ان ييسر امورج وامور بنتج ادعي الله بالستر والحلال...ربي بيسرهاا صدقيني دعوووة المظلوم مجابه مابينها وبين رب العالمين اي حجاااااااب على طوووول يستجب لج

قولي دعوة ابراهيم يوم رموا في النار (حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل)
ربي يبرد قلبج بهاااا

اسال الله العظيم ان ينصرج وان يفرح قلبج بكل خيررر ويكتب لج السعاده في الدارين في لدنيا والاخره يااااارب

----------


## بسمه الصمت

الله يكون في عونج يارب وينصرك على من ظلمك ..الظلم ظلمات يوم القيامه ..اقول حطي موضعك على اي قناه تلفزيونيه خليها رائي عام وان شاء الله تاخذين حقج يارب وضلي ادعي وانتي في السجود

----------


## نفل

بنت زايد

الف تحية اجلال وتقدير لج الغلا 

يزاج الله خير على الدعاء الجميل والمواساه الصادقه ونصيحتج ليه على الراس والعين 

الله لا هانج ومشكوره من الاعماااااااااااااااااااق حبيبتي

----------


## نفل

نسمة الصمت 

ياعل عمرج مديد غناتي وتسلمين من كل شر عسى ربي يكفيج شر الدنيا ومشكوره على المواساه

----------


## عائشة السومحي

اختي نصيحتي لج انسي اللي كان عندج من مال اذا الرجال شارينج بعده ويبغاج للزواج تزوجي فيه بدون اخوانج ترى تقدرين تتزوجينه وانتي ماشاء الله عليج مب صغيره عمرج مثل ماقلتي 45 سنة والله يوفقج يارب وخلي حد غيرهم يكون معاج تحسينه وفي معاج من اقاربج والله المستعان الفلوس تغير النفوس اخوان تقاتلو علشان الفلوس الله يكون في عونكم

----------


## نفل

اختي عائشه 


حبيبتي مشكوره على النصيحه وعلى المشاعر الطيبه والمواساه الجميله 

الله لا هانج اختي وشورج زين

عل عمرج مديد يالغلا

----------


## نفل

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## أبل7

هل من أخبار جديده تسر الخاطر ؟

----------


## نفل

ان شاء الله عما قريب

مشكوره ابل 7

والله يطمنج على غاليج يارب واطمنج في القريب العاجل

----------


## Deeno

أنا عندي رقم الشيخ محمد بن زايد مال ديوان الرئاسة بطرشلج إياه عالخاص و على فكرة ما يستقبلون المكالمات المسجات فقط.

----------


## Deeno

انا اللي أعرفه انج انتي تقدرين ترفعين قضية عليه يوم تبي تتزوجين يوم هو رافض و كنتي تقدرين اتسزين هالشي من يوم عمرج 25، وغلطج إنج سكتي كل هالسنين، و لا تنسين أنه الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس، كان المفروض من زمان ترفعين قضية عليه و اتشوفين مستقبلج و حياتج قبل لا يطيح الفأس بالرأس و من ناحية الموضوع لا اتحاتين تقدرين اتسوين استئناف و توكلين محامي عندي أرقام محامين لو تبين.

كان المفروض إنج تشتغلين و اتكملين دراستج و اتشوفين حياتج و اتخليه يحس بقدرج و بقيمتج يوم كنتي اتقابلي أمج لو كنتي اتخلي حريمهم يقومون بهالشي كان أحسن بدال قعدتهن بس يحرضن، لأنه نصيحة مني الأولاد هالزمن ما منهم فايدة كل واحد اللهم نفسي حتى الأهل اعوذ بالله و الدنيا صارت للقوي و الأولاد ترى قاسيين و ما فيهم رحمة و حرامية ما يخافون ربهم حتى لو حريمهم حرضوهم مثل ما انتي اتقولين هو في النهاية عنده عقل و مب مسير بس هو مصر أنه يكون سكان حرمته بدليل قوله تعالى
( بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة و لو ألقى معاذيره) (و لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى)  


الوالد وين متوفي ولا لأ ؟
بعدين حبيبتي انتي ما خبرتينا انتي شو مستواج الدراسي؟ شو كنتي تشتغلين و لا لأ؟ و هالدخل 10000 مال من أصلا؟ 
و بعدين زوجج اللي كنتي مطلقة منه شو كان فيه يعني شو عيوبه اللي خلتج تتطلقين منه ؟ 
حبيبتي لا اتحاتين هالنماذج من الأولاد مارين عليها بس لو كنتي تستشيرين حد من اها العلم اللي كانوا يقدرون ينورون دربج محو الطريق المستقيم كان ما صار كذيه.
فهالزمن الغريب صار أحسن عن القريب يمكن البعض ما بيصدق هالمقولة و لا بيؤمن فيها إلا اللي جرب مرارة الظلم و القسوة.
و بعدين أخوانج هذيل أكبر عنج و لا أصغر؟أخلاقهم كيف كانت وياج من زمان قبل لا تتوفى أمج زينة و لا بس من الحين بعد وفاتها؟

----------


## نفل

محجووووووووووووووووووووز

ولي عوده على رواق وارد على استفساراتج 

ما شاء الله عليج تراج ييتي على الويع وحطيتي يدج على الجرح

----------


## نفل

السلام عليكم 

اولا احيي فيج روح الشجاعه وقول الحق ونصرة الضعيف وهذه صفات المؤمنات 
ثانيا نهنيء انفسنا في هذا المنتدى الاجتماعي بتواجد عضوه مثقفه وتعي ما تكتب جيدا وكأننا امام مرشده واخصائية اجتماعية

الان نأتي للتفصيل 
انا اللي أعرفه انج انتي تقدرين ترفعين قضية عليه يوم تبي تتزوجين يوم هو رافض و كنتي تقدرين اتسزين هالشي من يوم عمرج 25، وغلطج إنج سكتي كل هالسنين، و لا تنسين أنه الساكت عن الحق شيطان أخرس، كان المفروض من زمان ترفعين قضية عليه و اتشوفين مستقبلج و حياتج قبل لا يطيح الفأس بالرأس (( كلامك عين الصواب ولكن اهملت موضوع الزواج لامرين احدهما لدي بنت معاقه مريضه ومقعده وكانت بإمس الحاجه الي والامر الثاني رعاية الوالده قال تعالى ( ويؤثرون على انفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصه ) ولكن كان ذلك قضاء وقدر وقسمه ونصيب ولو كنت اعلم الغيب لاستكثرت من الخير وما مسني السوء،،،،والكلام بالفايت ملامه 

ومن ناحية الموضوع لا اتحاتين تقدرين اتسوين استئناف و توكلين محامي عندي أرقام محامين لو تبين.

حبيبتي اساس التلاعب والتحايل كان في دعوى العضل في درجة الاستئناف للاسف الشديد 
وتخيلي الموضوع اذا كان عندك خلفيه عن الاجراءات القانونيه انه يحق للمحكمه شطب الاستئناف لعدم الحضور
حقيقة الامر القاضي اعطاني موعد وهمي الا انه سجل في محضر الجلسه موعد قبل يوم من الموعد الذي اعطاه لي 
تدرين لماذا ؟ للخروووج من عنق الزجاجه لكثرة الضغوطات عليه من الواسطات التي تم تجنيدها ضدي 
لدرجة ان القاضي شعرت انه سيبكي وانه رجل مغلوب على امره الى ان قال ( والله يابنتي مالي ذنب ) شوفي رئيس المحكمه 
فكانت الخطه للخلاص من الدعوى بالبحث عن ثغره قانونيه في الشكليات والاجراءات لان جميع الشروط تحققت وهي شرط الولي
كونه اشترط على الخاطب ارض ومزرعه وشرط المحكمه وهو تقرير التحريات ان يكون خاليا من العيوب فلما تحقق الشرطان 
فقد ثبت العضل ان لم يزوجني فلم يجدوا حيله الا التلاعب بموعد الجلسه وهو اعطائي موعد وهمي وتدوين موعد آخر في محضر الجلسه ليتسنى لهم الخرووووج من عنق الزجاجه ما اقبح وابشع الظلم يا اختي خصوصا اذا جاء ممن يجلسون على منبر رسول الله ويقومون مقامه وهم ليسووا اكفاء له ولا حول ولا قوة الا بالله ، تخيلي الموعد الوهمي الذي اعطي لي هو الموعد الصحيح وصبيحة ذلك اليوم ظهر اسمي على شاشات الدعاوي في المحكمه وقمت بالتقاط صوره لاسمي والدعوى ويثبت فيها التاريخ والوقت

والادهى والامر اني لدي دليل واضح لا يقبل الشك والريبه ابدا شوفي يا اختي التلاعب بحقوق الناس وشوفي حبل الكذب قصير على قولتهم حيث ورد في محضر الجلسه التي عقدها القاضي قبل يوم من الموعد الذي اعطي لي وكتب فيه ان المستأنفه لم تحضر وحضر المستأنف ضده وتم حجزها للحكم في نفس اليوم واصدر فضيلة القاضي الحكم وناقض نفسه ووقع في شر اعماله حيث ورد في نص الحكم انه لم يحضر احدا يعني لا المستأنفه ولا المستأنف ضده !!! كيف اوراق المحكمه تناقض بعضها البعض ولدي كافة الاوراق التي تثبت كلامي وهي ادله دامغه عليهم وعلى واسطاتهم ضدي.

وعندما ذهبت بالشكوى الى وكيل دائرة القضاء في ابو ظبي قام الوكيل بإحالة الشكوى الى المستشار وكان المستشار يشعر انني مظلومه وبدأ يدون الشكوى إلى ان دخل علينا شخصيه تعمل في الدائرة وسأذكر اسمه للشيوخ الكرام وقال ( هيه هذي اللي رمسني عنها رئيس المحكمه الفلانيه ) لو سمحتي طلعي برى ثم أُذن لي بالدخول لإرى وجه المستشار مختلف يعني انني وجدت التوصيات امامي في ابو ظبي للاسف الشديد وتم تصريف الشكوى من خمس شهور الى يومنا بلا رد ....


كان المفروض إنج تشتغلين و اتكملين دراستج و اتشوفين حياتج و اتخليه يحس بقدرج و بقيمتج يوم كنتي اتقابلي أمج لو كنتي اتخلي حريمهم يقومون بهالشي كان أحسن بدال قعدتهن بس يحرضن، لأنه نصيحة مني الأولاد هالزمن ما منهم فايدة كل واحد اللهم نفسي حتى الأهل اعوذ بالله و الدنيا صارت للقوي و الأولاد ترى قاسيين و ما فيهم رحمة و حرامية ما يخافون ربهم حتى لو حريمهم حرضوهم مثل ما انتي اتقولين هو في النهاية عنده عقل و مب مسير بس هو مصر أنه يكون سكان حرمته بدليل قوله تعالى
( بل الإنسان على نفسه بصيرة و لو ألقى معاذيره) (و لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى) 

اختي انا كنت اعمل في دائرة حكوميه واجبرتني الظروف لتقديم استقالتي لضرورة سفر ابنتي المريضه للعلاج الذي استغرق شهورا طويله والـ 10000 الاف معاشي التقاعدي، كلامج اختي عين الصواب فلا طاعه لمخلوق في معصية الخالق حتى لو ان حرمته تحرضه فهو لديه عقل والعقل مناط التكليف ولكن انتي قلتيها قاسين وحراميه وما يخافون الله وما منهم فايده بل فيهم الجاهليه وعاداتها البائده كالحجر على المرأاه وقتلها لاكل ميراثها تخيلي انهم ساوموني بين زواجي وبين ميراث والدتي وبين زواجي وبين هبة والدتي لي ,, وساوموني بين زواجي وبين وصايتي الشرعية على ابنتي وقاموا برفع دعوى عزل وصي الا ان المحكمه رفضت دعواهم لانهم اخوال البنت يعني ليسو ذوي صفه لرفع الدعوى فهي من حق اهل البنت

رغم انني اعطيتهم انصاف الحلول التي ترضي جاهليتهم وجشعهم وطمعهم وكان الحل ان امنحهم الهبه بدون تنازل بوجب عقد استثمار لمدة 10 سنوات يفعلوا بها ما يشائون وينتفعون بها وبريعها وهي فتره كفيله وكافيه ليحفظوا اموالي كما يدعون ويتأكدوا من سلوك الزوج الجديد اهو طامع ام لا ؟

ولكن يبدو ان الطمع منهم وليس من غيرهم فقد رفضوا الحل الامثل وقالوا الزواج مقابل ان تتنازلي من اسمك الى اسمائنا شخصيا فلماذا ؟؟ والجميل في الموضوع ان اخي الثاني يقول انا اريد نصيبي من الهبه والاخ الاكبر طبعا يقول وهو عند الله من الكاذبين سأجعلها وقفا للايتام ؟؟؟ فهل استكثرت على اختك هدية امها لتسلبها الهبه بالظلم والباطل لتمنحها الايتام الم تعلم ان الله طيب ولا يقبل الا طيبا ولكن يريدون اكل مالي واملاكي بالباطل وبالحرام ويا ويلهم من الله 

واما بالنسبه للوالد فرحمة الله عليه تركني طفله عمري 10 سنوات ورحل عن هذه الدنيا الفانيه 

ومستواي الدراسي جامعيه ومتعلمه ومتخصصه في الادراه والاقتصاد

زوجي القديم ايضا رحل عن الدنيا بعد ان طلقني رحمه الله والسموحه اختي قال تعالى ولا تنسوا الفضل بينكم وقال رسول الله اذكروا محاسن موتاكم ولكن سبب الطلاق خلافات عائليه 

وما اعمار اخواني 
الاكبر 60 سنه ولا ادري ماذا ينتظر من الدنيا والقبر امامه والثاني اصغر منه بسنتين 
وعلاقتي بهم قبل موضوع الزواج كانت جيده لوجود الوالده وكنت انا فاتحه بيت العائله بوجود الوالده ولم اكن اعلم مافي نفوسهم انها كانت عباره عن علاقه مصلحه 
يعني عباره انك سدي البيت وراعي والدتنا واهم شي حريمنا يكونن مرتاحات في بيوتهن ولكن لم ادرك هذه الحقيقه الا بعد وفاة والدتي وطالبت بحقي في الزواج فقامت الدنيا ولم تقعد مما يدل على انها علاقة مصالح من طرفهم 
كانت الولده رحمها الله تدعا لي بالعرس وكا ويه اخويه الاكبر يسود ويتغير وفي حياته ما قال آمين 
الى ان كشفه الله وقال في ويهي (( ياعلج ما تعرسين وياعل ما اييونج العيال )) وقال اللي في عمرج ما تحتاج العرس
فقلت له (( سر طلق حرمتك الحين تراها اكبر عني تراها ماهي محتاجه لك )) سبحان الله يحرمون ما احله الله
طبعا طول هالسنين هو قاطع نصيبي وداير في حظي لين اموت ويتورثني حسبي الله عليه الظالم
لين يا هالريال السنافي الشميمي مخاوي شما وياهم من الباب وشرب قهوتهم وساروا وياه المحكمه واشترطوا عليه الاراضي عقب
احتالوا عليه وضحكوا عليه لا زوجه ولا ردوله الاراضي والمزرعه

يكفي موقف واحد اختي الفاضله اثبت لي نواياهم الخبيثه 
فكل شي في كفه بس انك تتقول على الوالده وتحطها في ذمتك الواسعه في كفه ثانيه تراه يوم سار رفع الدعوى استرداد الهبه 
وحطها باسم الوالده كانت الوالده لها سنه مرقده في المستشفى وما تنطق ولا تتحرك و وعيها كان متقطع والتقارير الطبيه تثبت انها مريضه مرض الموت المهم افترى الكذب ونسب الدعوى للوالده وهي في ساعاتها الاخيره وكان الفارق بين تقييد الدعوى وبين وفاتها 36 ساعه فقط ورفع الدعوى بموجب وكاله عامه حررتها له الوالده سنة 2006 وتوفت الوالده في 2012استغل الظالم مرضها وهي على فراش الموت واستغل الوكاله ورتب باقي الامور بواسطاته ومعارفه كيف تم تصحيح شكل الدعوى من الوالده بد وفاتها واصبح المدعيين الورثه وقد انقطع سير الخصومه بقوة القانون لسبب الوفاه عشان تعرفين ياختي كيف الواسطات والظلم مشوا الدعوى الباطله من بزوغ فجرها الى مغيب شمسها وحكم القاضي بفسخ الهبه وتوزيعها على الورثه رغم اني انا بانيتها بقرضي وحزتها حيازه كامله وانتقلت الملكيه لي من 4 سنين وكانت الوالده بصحه وعافيه والحين يوم هي في اخر لحظاتها يسرقونها الحراميه بواسطاتهم 
وين عايشين ؟ بس ابشرج لهم يووووووم والحلو ان المحكمه فسخت الهبه وعللت الحكم على سبب الجحود انني جحدت الوالده جحودا كبيرا هههههههههههههههه كيف عرفت المحكمه وبنت عقيدتها وتأكدت اني جاحده للوالده هل تم احاله الدعوى للتحقيق؟ هل سألوا الوالده الفاقده لوعيها التي لا تنطق ولا تتحرك ؟ سبحان الله سبحان الله كيف يتهموني اني جاحده لامي وانا افنيت عمري في خدمة والدتي ومرت عليه 5 شهور مرافقه لها في امريكا وهم يالسين عند حرميهم فتلك اذن هي قسمه ضيزى
جاحده لامي لاني بغيت اعرس واستر نفسي لا اله الا الله اليس الزواج حق اقره الله والرسول واجماع الامه ؟ هل يتناقض القانون فيحل الزواج ويحكم عليك بالجحود بنفس الوقت ؟؟ الموضوع غريييييييييييب جدا واتحدى قاضي القضاه لو يستطيع اني يجاوبني 
هل يتعارض القانون مع احكام الشريعه الاسلاميه ومع العادات والتقاليد ؟؟؟ كيف يحل للرجل الزواج بالذميه والكتابيه ومن غير اهل المله ويحرم علي الزواج بشاب مسلم وعربي ومن قبيله بدويه معروفه و والده احد شيوخها رغم انه نزل عند رغبتهم وسجل لي ارض ومزرعه ؟؟ هل هناك مواطن تزوج بمواطنه اماراتيه وقبل الزواج سجل لها ارض ومزرعه ؟ خبروني لويش مانقووول الحق
لويش نقول الريال طمعان وهو شاريني ويحبني ويباني على سنة الله ورسوله اللي اعرفه الطمعان تراه بيطمع بوحده ثريه عندها فلوس وابراج على الكورنيش انا حليلي شو عندي ؟ ماغير ارض امي الهبه ماعندي غيرها ولا عندي بيت طمعان في شووووووووه دخيلتكم ؟ بعدين هالطمعان على قولتكم اثبت للجميع انه كفو وسجل لي الارض والمزرعه وقال فالج طيب ابشري بعد بارضين فوقها ليش نتهمه بالطمع وانتو اللي تتباكون تريدون ارض امي وماخليتوا واسطه الا شغلتوها ضدي عشان تاكلون ارض امي ياعلها زقوووم وحميم ومهل وغساق في بطونكم الى يوم الدين

سامحيني اختي على الاطاله

----------


## أبل7

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

الله يعينج وينصرج على من ظلمج

----------


## نفل

الحمدلله في هذه السنه الكئيبه 
لم اجد ناصرا للهموم سوى كتاب الله
فحفظت سورة البقره عن ظهر غيب
ونورني الله بنورها والحمدلله 
واستعنت بها في قضاء حوائجي واعطاني الله علما واسعا ورحمة من لدنه فلك الحمد ياربي
فلما ممرت على ايه في كتابه العزيز (هن لباس لكم وانتم لباس لهن)
فقادتني معرفتي بالله الى فهمها العميق فقد شبه رب العزه علاقة الرجل بالمرأه باللباس
تخيلن خواتي اللباس تلك القطع التي تستر عوراتنا منذ ولدنا الى ان نطوى بإكفاننا فالكفن ايضا لباس
ولكن الجميل في هذا التشبيه الرباني المعجز انك ايها الرجل وايتها المرأه لاتستطين الاستغناء عن اللباس لحظه واحده وعليه فلا يستطيع كلا الجنسين الاستغناء عن الاخر اذا ما ربطهما الوثاق القويم وهو الزواج 

فما اجمل التصوير ويا سبحان الخالق

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي ابل

شاكره لج وجودج

ومتابعتج لصفحتيه

الله يكثر من امثالج الغاليه

----------


## متوكلةعلىاللة

الله يفرج همج ...اقرائي السبع المنجيات وإن شاء الله خير

----------


## نفل

متوكله على الله

يزاج الله خير على النصيحه ومشكوره على التفاعل والمواساه عل عمرج مديد حبيبتي

----------


## eng.heart

الله يفرج همج حبيبتي عاجلا غير اجلا ,,,

----------


## نفل

اللهم آمين 


الله يستر عليج ختيه ماتشوفين شر يا رب

----------


## عالي مستواها1

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله 

استعين بالله والحي بالدعاء وبقراءة سورة البقرة والانعام والله القادر فوق كل شي وشخص 


انا اقتراحي انج تحطين لج محامي شاطر و هو يتابع الموضوع كله 

والله يحفظج ويوفقج للي فيه الخير يارب

----------


## نفل

عل عمرج مديد غناتي

مشكوره على المواساه وما تشوفين شر حبيبتي

----------


## نفل

عل عمرج مديد غناتي

مشكوره على المواساه وما تشوفين شر حبيبتي

----------


## supeer girl

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل 
هذيله مب بشر هذيله شياطين على هيئة بشر

الله ينصرج الله ينصرج الله ينصرج
الله لايردج خايبه 
الله يسهل دربج وايسر اموورج وينصرج على كل ظالم يارب العالمين

----------


## Deeno

حبيبتي انتي كنتي تصرفين في البيت ماكله و كذيه وهم ما يدفعون شي؟
ما أقول شي غير حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل عليهم
حبيبتي حطي دايما فبالج قوله تعالى(إن الذين يأكلون أموال اليتامى ظلماً إنما يأكلون في بطونهم ناراً وسيصلون سعيراً)

‏*إذا لم تجد عدلاً في محكمة الدنيا فارفع ملفـك لمحكمة الآخرة فإن الشهود ملائكة والدعوة محفوظة و القاضي لا يظلم عنده أحد وهو أحكـم الحاكمين
*في دروب الحياة الصعبة...نحتاج من يقف معنا لا من يقف مع الظروف ضدنا...أو من يكتفي بالمشاهدة فقط

----------


## نفل

مشكوره طال عمرج على التواصل

عل عمرج مديد غناتي وما تشوفين شر يا رب

----------


## نفل

من المشاهد الطريفه التي حصلت معي


انني في البدايه طعت اخويه وسويت له تنازل من الهبه عقب اكتشفت انه يراوغ ويتلاعب وما عنده نيه يعني رد في كلامه 
قلت ما عليه 
طبعا تخيلوا الواسطات وكيف تشتغل الوسطات 
طلب التنازل اللي انا وقعت عليه في المحكمه وما كملت اجراءاته ربع فيه حق ريال عنده نفوذ و واسطات 
حليله طرش له الطلب عشان يساعده في البلديه
اقولكم سرت المحكمه ثاني يوم ويبت كتاب الغاء الطلب وتخيلن يا بنات حصلت اخواني في البلديه يايين حق المستشار
عشان يكملون اجراءات الطلب

ودخلت على المستشار قبل يتخذ اي اجراء قانوني بالحجر على الهبه 
واحط في ويهه كتاب المحكمه بالغاء الطلب
في هاللحظه وقفت كل مؤامراتهم ضدي
في هاللحظه حسيت انه اسودت اوييوهم ونكسوا على رؤوسهم وردوا صاغرين اذلاء
يوم ما نفعت وياهم هالطريق ساروا تقولوا على الوالده الله يرحمها وياعل مثواها الجنه مسكينه ما تدري بالدنيا 
تعد ايامها وفي ساعاتها الاخيره مرى كبيره عمرها 73 سنه وفيها عدة امراض وجلطه لا تنطق ولا تتكلم ولا تتحرك وماهي ف وعيها
ومشوا الدعوى اللي نسبوها للوالده 
تتوقعون اللي يكذب على لسان امه وهي على فراش الموت بيفلت من عقاب الله وعذابه
راح يعذبهم الله اشد انواع العذاب في الدنيا والاخره 

طبعا مؤامراتهم راح اكشفها حق المسؤلين والشيوخ الكرام بإذن الله هم و واسطاتهم عما قريب

اللهم ارني فيهم عجائب قدرتك اللهم وانت قلت وقولك الحق سيهزم الجمع ويولون الدبر
اللهم اهزمهم وشتتهم واجعل كيدهم في نحورهم وتدبيرهم في تدميرهم واجعل دائرة السوء تدور عليهم 
انهم لا يعجزونك 
امين يا رب العالمين واصلي على سيدالمرسلين وخاتم النبيين محمد صلى الله وعليه واله وسلم

----------


## قلوب حلا

الله يقويج ياقلبي وخلج قويه وصابره ولاتسكتين عن حقج وان شاء الله ترتاحين حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي 

فأنا شموخي شموخ الجبال

وصبري اشد صلابه من جبل حفيت 

فأن بنت إمرأة بالف فارس والف رجل شجاع رحمها الله واسكنها فسيح جناته

وهم المفلسين في الدنيا والاخره 

حبوبه مشكوره على المواساه والمشاعر الطيبه علني ما اذوق حزنج يالغلا

----------


## نفل

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## نفل

ادعوا لي غدا 

الله يسهل لي اموري 

وينصرني الله عليهم

----------


## اناناسة

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله


غاليتي منو قال لج انتي محتاجة موافقة اخوانج للزواج ؟؟!!

انتي امراة عاقلة و مب صغيرة و مطلقة يعني بامكانج تشوفين لج شهود و تروحين المحكمة و تتزوجين

سيري يا حبيبتي تزوجي و لا تنسين تعزميني  :5:  :31:

----------


## سبيكة

ياربي سالفتج شو تقهر وتغصص ، أحسها نفس قصص المسلسلات وفيها ناس ما يفكرون إلا بالفلوس وبأنفسهم ..
الله يعنيج على هالبلوة و يفرج همج ويرزقج كل ما تتمنين ويجزيج الخير على ما سويتي لأمج وبنتج يارب .. واتمر جيه وخبرينا بكل تطور في موضوعج يالغالية  :31:

----------


## نفل

انتي قلتيها نفس المسلسلات حبيبتي 


بس الحمدلله صابره ومحتسبه والفرج قريب ولاخبار ساره ان شاء الله وراح ابشركم وانسوي حفله بمناسبة الانتصار على اهل الشر الفاسدين عما قريب .

----------


## نفل

اناناسه

لا حبيبتي كلامج مع كل الاحترام والتقدير

سواء كان عمر المرأه 18 او 70 لاتستطيع الزواج بموجب القانون الاماراتي الا بولي

الولي الاب والاخ والاقرب والاقرب تعصيبا او القاضي اذا اثبتت المرأه ان اولياءها يمنعون زواجها

فليس الموضوع شهود وكلام عادي لابد من موافقة الولي لان القانون الاماراتي ماشي على المذهب المالكي
والذي يعتبر الولي ركن من اركان العقد وشرط لصحته 

خلا المذاهب الاخرى التي تجيز للمرأه الزواج خصوص الثيب يعني المطلقه او الارمله او المدخول بها عموما
تزويج نفسها بنفسها 

حبيبتي الف شكر على مرورج وان شاء الله بعزمج لاتخافين

----------


## Bronzya

والله السالفة تعور و تبكي القلب والبنات اللي يردون بردود سيئة ترا حسابهم عند الله وماعليج من حد 
الله يعوضج خير و يرزقج الجنه انتي وبنتج وأمج على ما ابتلاكم ويرحمكم برحمته يارب
وان شاء الله من بعد العسر يسر و يردلج حلالج.. 
"إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَىٰ ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا ۖ وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا"
هاذيلا اللي باعوا آخرتهم عشان دنياهم، وصدق انه الفلوس تعمي النفوس ،، نفوس الانسان الضعيف الظالم 
حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ... الله يفرج همج و يريحج و يسعدج دنيا واخره يارب

----------


## munamoor

*
نفل حبيبتي بشري شو صار وياج يالغلا !؟ 
حاولتي توصلين برزة محمد بن زايد !؟!؟*

----------


## نفل

برونزيه

حبيبتي 

اشكر لطفج ومشاعرج الطيبه والرقيقه وتسلمين على الدعاء الجميل

اسميج قلتي كلام الخير وعين الصواب 

ياعل عمرج مديد ختيه ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## نفل

الغاليه على قلبي 

واختنا الكبيرة مس بينكـ

الحمدلله على السلامه وعلها عمره مقبوله 

ويتقبل ربي منا منج كل صالح من الاعمال 

حبيبتي الامور طيبه ان شاء الله 

ودي اقضي بعض الحاجات بلكتمان 

وراح ابشرج باليديد القريب العاجل ان شاء الله 

انتي ما قصرتي حبوبه اول واخر يا راعية الاوله انتي

----------


## نفل

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله

بتوجيهات من سيدي سمو الشيخ الفريق اول ولي عهد ابو ظبي الشيخ محمد بن زايد آل نهيان

بتحويل جميع لاحكام القضائيه الصادره إلى لجنة قانونية محايده في جهه ما اريد افصح عنها حاليا 

لاثبات التحايل والواسطات 

الامور مبشره وان شاء الله ترد الحقوق لاصحابها واما راعي الواسطه راح ياخذ جزاه 

الله يوفقك يا سيدي سمو الشيخ محمد بن زايد يا قرة عيون كل اماراتي واماراتيه 

يا سيدي المفدى حفظك الله واعانك على الامانه ولك منا السمع والطاعه 

فعلا هذا ولد الغالي الذي لا يرضا بالظلم 

وليخسأ الخاسئون والذل والصغار للفاسدين المفسدين 

الحمدلله اللهم حفظ اماراتي الحبيبة وعزها بعزك واحفظ ولاة امرنا واكتب الشفاء لسمو الشيخ خليفه 

منصورين بعون الله ويا محلى النصر بعون الله 

وراح اخبركم بكل ما هو جديد واللي يدخلون الصفحه زوار وب عايبهم الكلام يشربون ماي البحر 

والايام شتثبت لكم اني إمرأه بالف رجل وان بلادنا آمنه مطمئنه وهي واحة العدل والامن والامان 

حفظك الله يا اماراتي 
حفظك الله يا اماراتي
حفظك الله يا اماراتي

والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبل7

اللهم لك الحمد حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا


منصوررررررره بعون الله

----------


## نفل

الحمدلله حمدا كثيرا طيبا مباركا فيه 

هذا بتوفيق وفضل من الله 

وفضل دعائكم الصالح ليه

ولاني مظلومه وراعية حق 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## munamoor

> الغاليه على قلبي 
> 
> واختنا الكبيرة مس بينكـ
> 
> الحمدلله على السلامه وعلها عمره مقبوله 
> 
> ويتقبل ربي منا منج كل صالح من الاعمال 
> 
> حبيبتي الامور طيبه ان شاء الله 
> ...


*
بس اهم شى تخلصين كل أمورج و تبشرينا يالغلا 
واحضر عرسج بأذن الله و أبارك لج بعودة بيتج تحت اسمج 


*

----------


## نفل

ان شاء الله يالغلا

----------


## اناناسة

> اناناسه
> 
> لا حبيبتي كلامج مع كل الاحترام والتقدير
> 
> سواء كان عمر المرأه 18 او 70 لاتستطيع الزواج بموجب القانون الاماراتي الا بولي
> 
> الولي الاب والاخ والاقرب والاقرب تعصيبا او القاضي اذا اثبتت المرأه ان اولياءها يمنعون زواجها
> 
> فليس الموضوع شهود وكلام عادي لابد من موافقة الولي لان القانون الاماراتي ماشي على المذهب المالكي
> ...



معقوووووووووووولة  :6:  :26:  انزين ان بنت صغيرة ما عليه بس مطلقة او ارملة ؟؟؟!!!!! ياخي كيفها تبا تعرس ..اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 


... الحمدلله على كل حال 




> السلام عليكم ورحمةالله
> 
> بتوجيهات من سيدي سمو الشيخ الفريق اول ولي عهد ابو ظبي الشيخ محمد بن زايد آل نهيان
> 
> بتحويل جميع لاحكام القضائيه الصادره إلى لجنة قانونية محايده في جهه ما اريد افصح عنها حاليا 
> 
> لاثبات التحايل والواسطات 
> 
> الامور مبشره وان شاء الله ترد الحقوق لاصحابها واما راعي الواسطه راح ياخذ جزاه 
> ...


اللهم آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــن  :31:

----------


## نفل

مشكوره اناناااااااااااااااااااااااااسه

علني ما اذوق حزنج يالغلا 

والله لا هانج حبوبه

----------


## مـــــريم

ماشاء الله تبارك الله والله فرحححححححححححت ان شاء الله الفرج جريييييب وننتظر كيكة الفرررررررررررحه :Smile:  وكللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووووووووووش آمييييييييين

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي 

مريم

يا رب يكون قرار اللجنه صائب ويعيد الحقوق الى اهلها

متوكله على الله سبحانه

----------


## NiceLondon

نتريا اﻷخبار إللي تسر القلووووب فديتج خبرينا شو صار وشو استوى علشان العبرة لمن يعتبر ربي يسعدج غناتي فررررحانة من خاطر يا رب يحقق امانيج وامانينا موففة حبيبتي

----------


## المول

مبررررررررررررررررروك والله فرحتيني الله يعوضج خير ويجبر بخاطرج الحمدالله. اولا واخيرا

----------


## نفل

اللهم امين

يزاكن الله كل خير خواتي

----------


## ام السديس

والله فرحت لج من كل قلبي وكنت اتابعج اول باول الحمد الله عقبال ما تبشرينا بزواجج الله يسعدج ويفرحج طول العمر والله ينتقم من كل ظالم

----------


## نفل

اللهم آمين 

ما قصرتي ختيه 

عل عمرج مديد ومشكوره على المتابعه والدعاء الجميل

----------


## نفل

حسبي الله لا اله الا هو عليه توكلت وهو رب العرش العظيم

----------


## munamoor

*
هلا و غلا ب نفل 

شخبارج عزيزتي 
ها بشرينا في انتظار البشارة يالغلا*

----------


## شرين علي

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله لا حولولا قوة الا بالله موضوعج بكاني صراحة الله المستعان على الظالمين

----------


## الجميله ح

كلولولولولولولولولولولولوش مقدما نفل،،تستاهلين كل خير،،،وما عليج من حد اتوكلي على الله ،،وبأذن الله منصوووووووووووره،،،

----------


## نفل

حبايبي خواتي 

ربي يوفقكم دنيا واخره

ماقصرتوا معاي

وراح اخبركم بالاخبار اللي تسر القلب وتبهج الخاطر

ربي يعافيكم من كل شر

----------


## ماجـدوليـن

المحكمه اذا اشتكيتي من الظلم اللي حاصل عليج فا القاضي بروحه يعقد ،يكمل الاجراءات

----------


## نفل

مجدلين

مشكوره على المداخله حبيبتي

والله خير العادلين 

ان شاء الله ترد الحقوق لاصحابها 

الدوائر السيئة تدور على اهلها 

ويطلعون بسواد الويه مالهم ويه ولا كرامه امام جميع المسؤلين والناس القاصي والداني اصلا من الحين سبحان الله 

مالهم ويه يجابلون العرب وكله منخشين ههههههههههه بس عما قريب الله يراويني فيكم يوم يا اعداء الحق يا عبدة الواسطات 

اتعجب من ريااااااااااااااال اونهم رياااااال يسيرون حق فلان وعلان يتواسط لهم 

على منوو


على اختهم 

عنبوووها مرايل 

سبحان الله بالنسبه ليه ماعندي اخوان واخواني ماتوا خلاص 

وما راح اذخرهم لا هم ولا شياطينهم في البث المباشر وفي اللجنه وعلى مسمع ومرأى الجميع

----------


## أم نان

ربي يوقفك إن شاء الله وتحصلين جميع حقوقك وتأخذين ولد الحلال الي يسترك

----------


## نفل

امين وياج حبيبتي

تسلمين الغاليه

----------


## أم حمدة2008

الله يعينج ..

----------


## مسك وعوود

الله يسهل عليك أختي وتاخذين حقك

----------


## نفل

مشكورات خواتي

بيض الله اويوهكن 

وما قصرتن في العام وفي الخاص

سالمات من الشر خواتي

----------


## أحلام علي

والله فرحت فرحت فرحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــت

والله محمد بن زايد والنعمممممممممممممممممم فيه

حبيبتي حطي الوثايق والادلة بمكان امين وخذي الف نسخة من كل شي 

انا واااااااااااااااااااايد اشكرج

لانج مثال والنعم 

لانج مارضيتي بالظلم

وترا نحن كلنا معاج

واللي له حق بياخذه

بس اختي ممكن طلب

اعرف اخوانج سوو شي فضيع

بس ادعيلهم بالهداية

----------


## نفل

احلام علي
انتي انسانه جدا راقيه وعزيزة نفس ومرفوعة الراس دوم 

اللي شراتج تنحط على اليرح يبرى

ماشاء الله عليج والله يبارج فيج وعل عمرج مديد والف شكرا على تواصلج واهتمامج 

ولا تنسيني من صالح دعائج ختيه

----------


## munamoor

*مرحب نفل 
شحالج يالغلا عساج ماتشكين باس 
طمنيني يا غناتي اي مستجدات في الموضوع !؟!! 
خبريني عن أخبارج يالغلا*

----------


## طماطة

لاتاياسي من رحمة الله. بياخذ حقج. من الي ظلمج. ويابخت من نام مظلوم ولا ظالم. 




الله كبير والله هميتيني. وانشأ الله. توصل لشيوخنا وتنحل مشكلتج

----------


## نفل

mss pink

حبيبتي علج في خير 

والله ين لحينه ماشي مستجدات 

دعواتج لصادقه 

ويزاج الله خير على التواصل

----------


## نفل

اختي طماطه

علج في نعيم 

حبيبتي مشكوره والله لا يراويج مكروه 

ومشكوره على الدعاء الجميل والمواساه الصادقه يزاج الله خير غناتي

----------


## نفل

اختي طماطه

علج في نعيم 

حبيبتي مشكوره والله لا يراويج مكروه 

ومشكوره على الدعاء الجميل والمواساه الصادقه يزاج الله خير غناتي

----------


## العروس راك

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله

----------


## حور الشارجة

الله ينصرج على من ظلمج مرده الظلم يرجع للظالم 
والظلم ظلمات يوم القيامه وليس بين دعوة المظلوم 
ورب العباد حاجز كثري الدعاء اختي والله يفرجها 
والله اني حزنت لحالج عورتي قلبي ربي يفرجها عليج 
الله يهديهم ان شاء الله

----------


## نفل

الله يارب يعطيكم الاجر والعافية 

ويزاكن الله خير

مشكورات خواتي وان شاء الله الظالم تدور عليه الدواير

اصلا استوت حياتهم جحيم وعذاب سبحان الله ياخي اللي ياكل حرام سبحان الله يبان في ويهه الاثم والمعصية والظلم

----------


## NiceLondon

حسبي الله عليهم اسمحيلي هذه الدعوة إللي ادعي عليهم صدج والله قهر عايشين حياتهم بالطول والعرض

----------


## نفل

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل
وين بيروحون من العدل الالهي ومن غضب رب العالمين تبلوا على امايه وهي على فراش الموت عنبوها مرايل

----------


## ام صبيح

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله...
قلبي عورني يوم قلتي محد زارني في العيد... ربج كريييم ياختي ورحييييييييم ومحد ارحم منه بعباده..
ربي يسر لج الخير ويرزقج بولد الحلال ويسعدج دنيا واخره يالغاليه...

----------


## فديتني نونو

الريايل طينه وحده مافيهم خير إلا من رحم ربي الله يعينج

----------


## نفل

حبايبي

تسلمون

اريد دعائكم الصادق

ويزاكن الله خير بنات زايد

----------


## أحلام علي

نفل

كلنا معاج

مخلي الهبه حقهم بتكون ناااااااااار فجبدهم

انا اقولج سافري واتزوجي خله الحل الاخير

همسة : ترا عادي حد من اهلج يتابع موضوعج
لاتقولين اشيا لو عرفوها ممكن يستغلونها ضدج

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي تسلمين

ياعل عمرج مديد ومشكوره على الهمسه
امبوني ابغيهم يتابعون ويشوفون 

الله فوووووووووووووووق
ما يخاف الا الظالم اما اللي على حق 

الله بيثبته وبينصره

----------


## نفل

خواتي

عندي استفسار 

هل المنتدى بس للحريم ؟ ولا ماشاء الله في بيننا عضوات بس للاسف طلعوا رياييل

انا اقول للي يدخل باسم حرمه على خصوصيات وامور النساء الخاصه

اقوله حلق شنبك واستوي حرمه لان الريال اللي ينتحل شخصية حرمه مب ريااال

والاخوات اللي يريدن مساعدتي ويطرشن ارقام رياييل سمحولي انا ما اتصل بريياييل ولا اسوم ويهي على رياييل

بعدين هالرييايل خبرونا شو مناصهم شو ماسكين مدراء مسؤلين ؟؟ خبرونا 

استغفر الله العظيم 

اللي تقدر تساعدني وتكون مساعدتها واضحه وبدون لف ودوران واراقام رياييل وكوود رياييل 

ذي علوم ماهي زينه ، وما تمشي عليه ، لاينسون ان في بنات عرب وقبايل ولهم سلومهم ويعرفون السنع

وشكر للجميع ذكورا واناثا

----------


## امراه

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل الله يفك اسرج الغاليه وينصرج

----------


## نفل

آمين حبوبه ياعلج تسلمين 

وما تشوفين شر يالغلا

----------


## نفل

وحده من العضوات 

طلبت رقمي على اساس بتقدم لي مساعده

فطرشت لها الرقم ع الخاص

الاخت طرشت لي رقم رياااال 

قلت اوكي منو الريااال ؟ فلان الفلاني فقط 

زين ويش ماسك مدير محامي مستشار مرشد اجتماعي اي معلومه عن هالشخص 

قالت لا بس هو فاعل خير

عفواااا ختيه انا مب يايه هني ادور صدقه او حسنه من حد

عفوا اختي ومن باب الستر ما حطيت اسمج لان اسلوبج غلط والله يعلم في نيتج 

بس مستقبلا اذا تريدين تقدمين خدمه حق حد او مساعده 

الوووووضوح والشفافيه مطلوبه 

يعني ترضين اكلم ريال ما اعرفه ولا يعرفني ولا هو مدير ولا مسؤول ولا محامي ولا مستشار ولا اخصائي جتماعي 

منيه والطريج ؟؟ وتقولين فاعل خير !!

الله يصلح حالج 

وانا يا رفيجة الخير مب من النوع اللي يسوووم ويهه عند فلان وعلان والباقي عندج 

وعلى فكره واييييييد هنيه منتحلين اسماء حريم وهم بالاصل ريايييل فتحذرن خواتي وانا اكتشفت العديد منهم للاسف 

ماشي رجوله والاحسن يحلقون الشنب يوم رضا على نفسه يسجل باسم حرمه ويدخل على مواضيع الحريم الخاصه 

عيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب والله عيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييب

----------


## أبل7

> وحده من العضوات 
> 
> طلبت رقمي على اساس بتقدم لي مساعده
> 
> فطرشت لها الرقم ع الخاص
> 
> الاخت طرشت لي رقم رياااال 
> 
> قلت اوكي منو الريااال ؟ فلان الفلاني فقط 
> ...


 هيه والله صدقتي
المفروض الحريم يكونن حريصات وحذرات من هالنقطة 

الله يبعد عنا عيال الحرام ويكفينا شرهم
الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح والذريه الصالحه

----------


## نفل

ابل
يسلم راسج

وصح قلبج

كلمة حق وقلتيها

----------


## m3andah

لا تياسي من رحمة الله وادعي .. دعوة المظلوم مستجابة 

فالامارات كل شي بالواسطة .. وهالشي اللي صدق مب حلو فيها 

حتى يوم بتدور وظيفة .. عندك واسطة وما عندك مؤهلات تحصل الوظيفة .. 

والحين ها قاضي ما يخاف ربه يحكم عشان فلان امره ان ما يعدل 
بيتحاسب على كل قضية ظلم فيها انسان
حسبي الله عليهم

----------


## نفل

حبيبتي ان شاء الله بيي اليوم اللي نفتك فيه من مرض الواسطه

وتصبح بلادنا الحبيبة نظيفه وخاليه من الواسطات

----------


## نفل

خواتي سبحان الله 

فيه انسانه وقفت ضدي وحاولت منعي من الزواج من باب الحسد 

وكانت تتكلم فيه وايد 

سبحان الله الله ابتلاها بالسرطان لاني تميت ادعي عليها ولا زلت 

فالعاقل من يتعظ بغيره 

وتخيلوا بعد حرمة اخويه ظهر عندها ورم في الراس

اللهم لا شماته والله يلطف في خلقه 

ولكن هذه كلها انذارات من الله للظالمين للارتداع عن ظلم الناس واكل اموالهم بالباطل

وترى رب العالمين يقتص من الظالمين ويبلاهم في انفسهم وعيالهم وحريمه وصحتهم

الظلم ظلمات ولازلت اقول حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في كل انسان يظلم اخوه الانسان وياكل ماله بالباطل

----------


## ام السديس

حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل على كل ظالم 
بشري اختي في يديد

----------


## حوردبي

اسمحيلي يالغاليه !! القضاه والواسطات لا هم من دمج ولا من لحمج 😐 الشرهه على اخوانج اللي بدال مايوقفون وياج في هذي المحنه مب ضدج ..!! وهذا يزا المعروف واهتمامج وبرج لامهم ونسيانج لحقوقج وحقج في العيش مثلهم حياه سعيده مع ريال يحبج واثبت انه شارنج !! ليش ها الموضوع عشان رفضهم للريال لا بالعكس هم عينهم على وصخ دنيا 👎 في مقابل يخسرون اختهم اللي مالها غيرهم 😢
ما اقول غير:
ايها الظالم اعلم إن دعوة المظلوم ليس بينها وبين الله حجاب ، فإنه مهما كان ذليلاً ضعيفاً ، أو مهاناً وضيعاً ، فإن الله ناصره على من ظلمه ، ومؤيده على من اعتدى عليه, فالله تبارك وتعالى يرفع دعوة المظلوم إليه فوق الغمام ويقول لها 
( وعزتي وجلالي ، لأنصرنك ولو بعد حين ) ، والمظلوم لا ترد دعوته ، ولو كان كافرا أو فاجرا ، فإن كفره أو فجوره إنما هو على نفسه ،،

----------


## حوردبي

حذف الرد

----------


## حوردبي

حبيبتي نصيحه كرري ها الادعيه في كل وقت :
1- ( لااله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين) 
عن سعد بن أبي وقاص رضي الله عنه عن النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام قال" دعوة ذي النون
إذ هو في بطن الحوت ( لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين ) لم يدع بها مسلم ربه في شيء قط إلا استجاب له"
2-(لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله )
(هذه الكلمة لها تأثير عجيب في معاناة الأشغال الصعبة، وتحمّل المشاق، والدخول على الملوك ومن يُخاف، وركوب الأهوال).
وبيّن رحمه الله في زاد المعاد ( أنّ لهذه الكلمة تأثيراً قوياً في دفع داء الهم والغم والحزن. قال: لما فيها من كمال التفويض والتبري من الحول والقوة إلاّ به ، وتسليم الأمر كلّه له ، وعدم منازعته في شيء منه ، وعموم ذلك لكل تحول من حال إلى حال في العالم العلوي والسفلي والقوة على ذلك التحول ، وأنّ ذلك بالله وحده ، فلا يقوم لهذه الكلمة شيء ). 
قال (ولها تأثير عجيب في طرد الشيطان) .
الله يسر امرج ويفرج همج وينصرج على من ظلمج ❤

----------


## نفل

ياعلهم يسدووون عوقج اختي حور دبي

بيض الله ويهج اي اخوان كان زمان

خلاص حبيبتي ارتحت وفكيت عمري 

ماتوا زمان 

حبيبتي مشكوره على مشاعرج تجاهي وياعلج تسلمين وماتشوفين شر 

الله يفرج همي وهمج ويجعل لنا من لدنه مخرجا وفرجا 

حبيبتي حور دبي مشكوره على النصايح الطيبه وياعلهن في ميزان حسناتج

(الله اكبر والله اني اشعر بسعاده مهما خسرت فانا رابحه يكفي امي ماتت راضيه عليه ويكفي اني مرضية ربي
بس هم اللي عايشين في خووف وراح تظهر حوباتي فيهم وبانت من لحينه الحمدلله الحمدلله )

----------


## موناليزا~

نفل حبيبتي والله ياربي ماعرف شو اقوووول مب بشر ولا هم بشياطين ماعرف الشيطان احسه تبرا منهم استغفر الله مؤامرات لا الها اول ولا تالي !

عسى تشوفينهم يوم القيامه واقفين ومذلولين وويوهم اطيييييييييح من الذل وتذوب خوفا وندماا من رب العالمين

يارب يلطف بحالج ويرد لج كل حقوقج كامله ومكمممممله بدون نقصان ولا زياده

وباين عليج ماشالله عليج باره وبنت واخت وام والنعم فيج انتي مثاااااااال ناجح بصراحه وربي ينصررررررج واكيد بتابعج ويارب تهل علييج بشاير الخير ويبعد شرهم واذاهم عنج دنيا واخرررررره اللهم امين

----------


## مـــــريم

الله يرد كيدهم افنحرهم ويفرجها عليج يالغالية.. آمييين يارب..

----------


## NiceLondon

الله يفرج همج غناتي حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عليهم الظلم ظلمات يوم الحساب وأقول غير الله ينصف بحقج

----------


## نفل

مشكورات خواتي 

ما تشوفن شر يا رب

يزاكن الله خير والف شكرا لوقوفكم الى جانبي في هذه المحنه

----------


## عنادي الظبي

الله يوفقج ويفج كربتج يارب 

والله يحقق مناج ويسهل امور قضيتج وتاخذين حقج من اخوان والي ظلموج 
وتكسسبين قضية يارب ويرتاح بالج .
ليش ماتتزوجين من ريال وتعيشين حياتج وواصلي بعد في قضية وبدون موافقة اخوانج .
لانه قضية بتطول وفكري في حياتج واستانسي والله بياخذ لج حقج وانتي اسعي ورا قضية بعد 
الله يوفقج هذاا راي اتمنى ربي يفتح لج ابواب الخير وسعادة والله يوقف لج عيال حلال الي يساعدونج في حل قضية وخيره فيما اختاره الله .

----------


## شمالية وافتخر

ظلم شين لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله

----------


## Ahlami101

طمنيني عنج يالغاليه 
يارب تتسهل امورج ويرد كيدهم في نحرهم

----------


## ام اليافعي

الله يعينج

----------


## جروح الزمن11

الله ينصرج على الي ظلموج وان شاء الله تتيسر امورج

----------


## its_Rosa

يا نفــــل لا تستسلمين حاولي اتطرشين مسج على رقم محمد بن زايد او تتصليله واذا ما رد حاولي كذا مره وبتضبط الله يكون في عونج قريت مشاكل تشيب الراس لكن مشكله مثل مشكلت ولا مع اخوانج اللي واقفين ضدج فحياتي ماقريت ولا سمعت عن سالفه جي استغفر الله صارت الدنيا معكوسه محد بينفع الثاني والطيب مايعيش راااااحو الطيبين !

----------


## نفل

مشكورات خواتي على المشاعر وعلى النصايح وعلى المواساه الطيبه

الله لا يحرمنا منكم يا الطيبات 

الشكر لكم جميعا اسم اسم وبيض الله اويووهكم

----------


## وردة الجاردينيا

طمنينا عزيزتي شو صار ع موضوعج

----------


## نفل

موضوعي

عقب ما طلبوا اللجنه القانونيه مالة الديوان الدعاوي والقضايا

كسبت كل القضايا اللي هليه رافعينها ضدي والقضايا الي انا رافعتنها ضدهم في الاستئناف بس هما راح يسوون نقض للاحكام في محكمة النقض بس الحمدلله موقفيه في كل القضايا جدا قوي وموقفهم ضعيف سبحان الله قل جاء الحق وزهق الباطل ان الباطل كان زهوقا

والحمدلله اموري طيبه والله يديم دولتنا الحبيبه ويحفظ درعنا وسندنا سمو الشيخ محمد بن زايد

والحينه يالسه افكر ارفع دعوى الزواج اللي شطبوها 

دعواتكم الصالحه

واشكر كل الاخوات اللي تواصلن معاي ع الخاص والعام 

والله هلت دموعي قسم بالله اني احبكم مشكورات يالغاليات على اهتمامكم وتفاعلكم ويا موضوعي

وراح اخبركم بما هو جديد

----------


## غزيل الدار

اللهم لك الحمد
والله دشيت صندوق ارسايل بس عشان ادور اسمج
وشوف شو صار عموضوعج
وسبحان لله توج كاتبه اليديد اليوم

ان شالله تكسبين النقض 
ولا تخافين الحق مايضيع فبلادنا
وان شالله جديدج لنا كله بشارات
واخبار حلوة

----------


## HudHud5

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله اختي الله يفرج همج و ينصرج على كل من ظلمج حسبي الله عليهم
و الله يرزقج بالزوج الصالح

----------


## أحلام علي

الحمدلله

تعرفين كيف أحبج فبوصيج لو إخوانج غلطو سامحيهم

----------


## اهاات ليل

> موضوعي
> 
> عقب ما طلبوا اللجنه القانونيه مالة الديوان الدعاوي والقضايا
> 
> كسبت كل القضايا اللي هليه رافعينها ضدي والقضايا الي انا رافعتنها ضدهم في الاستئناف بس هما راح يسوون نقض للاحكام في محكمة النقض بس الحمدلله موقفيه في كل القضايا جدا قوي وموقفهم ضعيف سبحان الله قل جاء الحق وزهق الباطل ان الباطل كان زهوقا
> 
> والحمدلله اموري طيبه والله يديم دولتنا الحبيبه ويحفظ درعنا وسندنا سمو الشيخ محمد بن زايد
> 
> والحينه يالسه افكر ارفع دعوى الزواج اللي شطبوها 
> ...


ألف مبروك غاليتي و إن شاء الله القادم أجمل 

ألف شكر للشيخ محمد بن زايد ربي يحفظه و يسلمه من كل شر

أسأل الله في هذه الأيام الفضيلة أن ييسر أمورك و يفرج همك و يرزقك بالزوج الصالح و الذرية الصالحة أمين يارب 

و إن شاء الله نسمع خبر زواجك عن قريب 

 :27:  :27:  :27:

----------


## NiceLondon

مبـــــــــروك غناتي نتريا اليديـــــد

----------


## نسايم العود

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله عليج كل يوم تقومين الساعة ثلاث عشان تصلين قيام الليل ماتقومين من سجودج الا وانتي متطمنة واكثري من قول لاإله الا أنت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين واكثري بقول استغفر الله الذي لاإله الا هو الحي القيوم واتوب اليه بعد كل صلاة واقري قرآن صدقيني مع الصبر ربي بيسر الأمور اقدر اتواصل وياج عالبلاك بيري اذا ماعليج امر

----------


## نسايم العود

الف الف مبروك ربي ييسر امورج

----------


## سوالف بحر

ياالله حتى الاخوة صارت مصالح 
الاخ السند والعون لو مال بينا الزمن لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
ربي يفرج عليج وينصرج على كل من ظلمج وعند الله مايروح شي
الله فوق والدنيا الى زوال لا ينفع ملك ولا مال بكرة يرجعون لوعيهم ادعيلهم الله يهديهم وياخذ حقج
الظلم مايدوم اختي ربنا يعوضج خير دنيا واخرة يارب :34:

----------


## queen_a

انتي. من وين!؟! 

لو من شارجة اتصلي البث المباشر واشكي. حالج دام عندج اثباتات وربي الناصر ان شاء الله

----------


## ظبيانيه ستايل

الله ينصرج على من ظلمج اختي لاتخافين ولاتتضايقين لان دعوة المظلوم مابينها وبين الله حجاب والله سبحانه وتعالى اقسم بقوله بعزتي وجلالي لأنصرنك ولو بعد حين ،،،،المقصود بها المظلوم حمدلله انتي مظلومه مش ظالمه هذي نعمه من الله ولو انها صعبه ،،،، باذن الله تتسهل امورج ويضهر الحق وترد لج الارض وتعرسين ويرزقج ربي الذريه اللي تكرن قرة عين لج ويشفي بنتج يااااااارب

----------


## ظبيانيه ستايل

واذا ع الواسطه والله انها السوسه اللي تنخر في الدوله حسبنا الله ياما ناس انظلموا بسببها وناس خذوا كل شي وهم مايستحقونه بسبتها ،،،،، متى تنتهي هذي الطامه ويقضون عليها متى متى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## سبيكة

الحمد لله ، والله إني فرحت لج وايد وايد  :32:

----------


## نفل

كـــــــــــــــــــــــل عام والمنتدى والعضوات خواتي بالف خير 

عيد مبارك
وعساكن من عواده يارب ومن الفايزين العايدين 

اختكم نفل

----------


## أم ردينا

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل الله ينصرك عليهم

----------


## تاجره قمر

حسبي الله على كل ظالم..

----------


## أم برلنتي

لا حول و لاقوة الا بالله

الظلم موجود في كل الدول يا اختي حتى بمكة الطاهرة !!

ربي ياخدلك حقك انشالله

وانشالله تلقي حد من ناس الطيبة توصلك لشخصيات كبار في الدولة

لأن حل مشكلتك عندهم هما و بس

----------


## munamoor

*نفل حياتي الف مليون مبروك* 
*و تستاهلين كل خير شو اخر التطورات يالغلا*

----------


## ام السديس

طمنينا عنج اختي في شي يديد

----------


## ملاك92

يا حليلج والله قصتج أتعور القلب
الواحد يشوف مصائب غيره أتهون عليه مصيبته 
يارب ينصرج عليهم و ربنا ما ينسى عباده
هذا اختبار من رب العالمين 
بات مظلوم و لا اتبات ظالم 
حسبي الله على كل ظالم ما يخاف ربه 
يا اختي أن شاء الله مأجورة على كل الصبر و المعاناة 
والله يرزقج بالحج ياااارب

----------


## نفل

السلام عليكم خواتي شحالكن يانسوان شحال من يعز عليكن

حبيت اطمنكن ني بخير وعافيه 

واحس بطعم الانتصار والعزه بعد الظلم 

والله وحشتوني بس انشغلت عنكم وراح استأنف رحلتيه وياكم ويا منتدانا الحبيب 

الف شكرا للي تخبر عني ع الخاص والعام كلن باسمها تحياتي القلبيه واشواقي

----------


## NiceLondon

نتريا اليديد غناتي وربي يوفقج

----------


## بدويه كول

لا اله الا الله عادى تقدرين تعرسين بدونهم تعديتى اسن القانونى وتقدين تسافرين دوله الرجل وتتزوجين فى بلده بدون ولى امر من المحكمه بعد وايد تستوى لا صار الولى رافض عادى وزواج شرعى تكسرين عينهم

----------


## زوجي احلى

اختي الله يكون في عونج وينصرج على من ظلمج ذكرتيني بنفسي نفس القصة تقريبا بس انا ماكان عندي شي غير بيت ابوي القديم وطمعانين فيه عيل لو عندنا خير صدقيني كان ذبحونا انا وخواتي
وقبل مااسير القاضي دعيت وصليت وتوكلت على ربي وكنت واثقة وعندي أمل بالله فصار القاضي اللي الكل يخاف منه ومن لسانه هادي وحنون وطيب والكل تعجب 
هذي قدرة ربي وانا وريلي واثقين ان الله سهلها لنا وساعدنا الحمدلله الحمدلله الله ينصرج اختي نفل طمنينا شو الأخبار

----------


## أمورة

لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله و حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل على اللي ظلمج

اختي لا تربطين خلاصج بحد 

قومي الليل و ادعي الله دعوة المظلوم لا ترد ان شاء الله

و ان شاء الله ربج ما يخيب املج ادعيه انه ينصرج على اللي ظلمج و يسخر لج حد يساعدج في هالموضوع


(تحديث الرد)

قريت ردودج و الحمدلله عرفت انه موضوعج مشى بخير و قدرتي توقفين بويه اخوانج و الظلم. الله يسعدج دايما اختي و ان شاء الله تتسهل جميع امورج

----------


## امواج لاتهدئ

الحمد لله رب العالمين الله يسعدج دنيا وآخرة

----------


## ليندااااا

> لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم ربي يكون ف عونج يااختي وايسر لج امورج 
> 
> وع موضوع الحج روحي حمله زايد وااايد بترتاحين وفيها اهتمام وعادي بدون محرم الان بيكون مجموعه من النساء 
> 
> والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## بنت العين واو

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على اخوج و القضاة الفاسدين
يارب ياكريم ياعزيز ياجبار انتقم منهم في الدنيا و الاخرة شرر انتقاام عاجلا غير اجل لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين.

----------


## ماسه حساسه

> لا اله الا الله عادى تقدرين تعرسين بدونهم تعديتى اسن القانونى وتقدين تسافرين دوله الرجل وتتزوجين فى بلده بدون ولى امر من المحكمه بعد وايد تستوى لا صار الولى رافض عادى وزواج شرعى تكسرين عينهم

----------


## Ms anime

الف الف مبرووووك  :18: يا قلبي هاتي ويهج ببوسه مواح مواااااح :12: 
والله بغيت اصيح يوم قريت سالفة انهم راحوا البلديه عسب يحجزون الهبه بس حمدالله انج لحقتي ولا كانت راحت عليج حسبي الله على اخوانج عنبو انا تحسبت اعمارهم بالعشرينات انصدمت يوم عرفت ان اعمارهم بال60 بدل ما يفكرون باخرتهم يبون بيزاتج واملاكج جعل اللي سوو فيج يطلع بعيالهم ان شاء الله 
بس هذا كله ما كان راح يصير لو لا الواسطه اذا في المحاكم هاالشي صار ما بالج بالدوائر الثانيه ؟ المفروض ان المحاكم هي المكان الوحيد اللي تخلى من الفساد لان القضاه مكلفين ومحاسبين عند الله ولا كل حقوق الناس بتضيع بالهشكل 
خلي اللي يتوسطون يشوفون كيف واسطاتهم تسببت بظلم الكثير من الناس 
واللي تدافع وتقول ان هالاشياء ما تصير اقولها استريحي بتييج الدلة واللي تتمصخر عليج وتتريق عليج جعل الله يذوقها اللي ذقتيه احساس الظلم محد يقدر يوصفه غير اللي انظلم سواء من الاهل او من الاغراب , اهم شي انج ما سكتس عن حقج وانا انصح كل الموجودات خواتي لا تقولون فلان ظلمنا نسكت عنه او نسايسه , ليش تسكتين او تسايسن حتى لو كان اخوج اذا ما فكر فيج وانتي من لحمة ودمه وقعد يفكر بزوجته والاوده هذا مب اخو هذا عدو تدافع عن نفهسا وتطالب بحقها لان الساكت عن الحق شيطان يا خواتي شيطان اخرس مب ملاك , وماا انحطت السلاطين الا للشياطين , اللي ياكل حقج اللي يتكلم بعرضج وقفيه عند حده واوضح مثال اختنا نفل , والقضاة والمسوولين اللي ظلموج جعل حسابهم عسير عند رب العالمين .
وقصتج هذه تنبيه للاخوات ان بهالدنيا ما عاد في شي اسمه ثقه لا بالاخ ولا بالزوج ولا بالولد فالحذر يا خواتي مب تعطون وتقولون زوجي احبه ويحبني او هذا اخوي مستحيل يظلمني 
فديت الشيخ محمد بن زايد  :31: اموت على هالانسان ياناس ماعندي كلمات توصف هالانسان مهما تكلمت عنه بكون مقصرة بحقه فهو نسخه طبق الاصل عن المرحوم وصدق هو خير خلف لخير سلف جعل كل هذا بميزان حسناته وجعله ذخر للضعاف والمحتاجين  :31:  :27: وربي يحفظه ويوفقه وين ما كان .

----------


## m3andah

الظلم موجود في كل مكان .. وفي الامارات للاسف اللي عنده واسطة عادي يقلب القضية من ظالم لمظلوم ..


من كم يوم وحده تقوللي عن سالفه تخص ريلها فالمحكمة وعشان الواسطة ما بياخذ حقه وكل مرة يطلعون بشي وباعذار واهيه
حسبي الله عليهم

----------


## m3andah

يبدو ان الموضوع انحل بس مافهمنا كيف ... الموضوع 47 صفحه ماقدر انبش فيه


الحمد لله وان شاء الله ربنا يفرجها عالجميع

----------


## ماسه حساسه

قريت رد الأخت الي تقول ان موضوعها انفرج، يا الله لك الحمد وأشكر كم نحن سعداء برد الحقوق لاصحابها ورد اعتبارك الف مبروك والحمد لله والشكر فعلا خليتينا نشاركج نفس الإحساس وجعلها اخر الأحزان يارب

----------


## وناس

اللهم يسر أمرها وأكتب لها سعادة الدارين---- وصدق الله العظيم الذي قال وما ربك بظلام للعبيد -- وأقسم الله تعالى بعزته وجلاله سبحانه وتعالى أن ينصر المظلوم ولو بعد حين

----------


## سامية22

الظلم ظلمات

----------


## صدى الأم

لاحول ولاقووة الا بالله العلي العظيم اختي وحبيبتي وربي اني ناصحه لج من قلللللب عليج القيام بالثلث الاخير من الليل والدعاء فيه لله بخشوع ودموع وبتشوفين كيف ربي بينصرج نصر عزيز قلبي وياج

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

معروف ان معظم المعاملات والتوظيف والفرص والمزارع والاراضي معظمها للي عنده واسطه او قبيله معروفه

----------


## خبايا سنين

الله يوفقج وينصرج باذن الله 
لا تضعفي ولا تخلين حد يظلمج وربي ينصرك ويعافيج انتي وبنتك 
الله يبشرك بالخير ويكتب لك النصيب مع الرجل السنع ان شاء الله 
دعواتي المخلصة لكي من كل قلبي يالغالية

----------


## شهد الظاهري

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ع الظآالم ..
حـآاسه فيج  :12 (15): 
تأكدي ان الله ويـآاج شو مـآاصـآار .. يعل الله يفك عوقج ويبشرج بمرآادج وقريب ان شـآاء الله .. ,

----------


## فينوس

نحن في زمن انقرض فيه فيه الريال..
الحمد لله فديتج نفل على انتصارج وإن شاء الله ربنا يرد لج حقج ونحضر عرسج ونشوف ذريتهم بقوة واحد أحد..

----------


## munamoor

نفل حبيبتي ما دريت عنج ،،، وينج ،،، 
شو صار لج ،،، و وصلتي لأخونا محمد بن زايد يطول لي بعمره و الا 
،،،،، 
طمنينا يالغلا

----------


## A+k

أدعي ف سجودج وقيام الليل والله بينصرج عليهم

----------


## عليا عليا

مرحبا اختيه انا توني اقرى موضوعج ووايد اثر فييي ويارب تكون امورج اتيسرت لهالوقت لان الله ينصر المظلوم وانا اقرى قصتج تذكرت قصيدة للشاعرة مريم راشد حسيت انها تتكلم عنج ومالي غير ادعي ان ربنا اييسر امرج ويفك ضيقج ويوسع عليج وينولج الي تبينه ويرد لج كل حقوقج

مــــــــا صرت أميـّز بين صــادق وكذّاب مــــــا عدت أميّز من قريبي وعدوي
لاقراب في عيني غـدو اليـــــــوم أغراب وأغرب غريبٍ في الشتا صار ضوي
وحتى اخويــــــا قــــام يطعني بنــــــاب لجل يتسلق يصعـــــد لفوق .. يضوي 
مــــــــا همّته أخته ..لا ود و عتــــــاب المصلحة أعمتــــــــه ولا طاق جوي
أصبحت لازم أنتـمـي لجــمع لاذيـــــــاب عشـــــــــان أتكيف وأساير وســـوِّي
هذوله اللي سلاحهم كذب وانيــــــــــــاب مكـــــايد وحفر واســـــــــاليب تغوي
في غيبتك خصمك وفي وجودك اصحاب بس لا طلعت أصبحت محكاي ومروي
كنت دايمــــاً للخيـــــر داعـــــي وطلاّب وانشــــد دروب النور واعزم وأنوي
لكـــن صدمني من شـريعتهم الغــــــــاب بعض القرايب صارو اذيــــاب تعوي
خلّــوني اســـــأل نفسي وآشك وارتــاب وانا بعدني فعالم الشــــــــــــر .. توي !
اترفّع اني أحكي الْ صـــــــــار واغتاب بخلّي الأيــــــــــــــــــام تحكي وتروي
قصة من اللي ظن نفســـــــه ف محراب ظن ان كل النــــــــاس ع الخير تنوي
وتبيّن ان ابليس لـــــــه نــاس واحبـــاب مجنّد اعوانه وكم قــــــــــــــــال سوي
قصــــــــــــــة بدوّنها في اوراق وكتاب عبْرة لغيري وبعض لِدْروس تكوي
بَلَمْلِم اوراقي وباسكّـــــر البـــــــــــاب ويبقى ورا هالباب مجهول مطوي

----------


## نفل

لكل من تخبر عن حوالي وسأل عني 

حبيت اقولكم ني بخييييييييير ولله الفضل والمنه

خلاصه الاحداث المريره

وفي اعتقادي سبب انتصاري وتحقيق كل اهدافي 

كان بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالي ودعائكم الطيب وحكمة شيوخنا وعدلهم وسماحتهم 

انا تراني عرست بالــ ريا ل اللي بغاني وبغيته والحمدلله ورديت حلالي كله بدون استثناء وانتصرت على الظالمين 

حكمة للجميع

اذا ضاقت عليك الخطوب فاستعن بالله وحده لا واسطه ولا شي من هالكلام 

ما يرد القضاء الا الدعاء والاستغفار 

اعجز عن شكركم خواتي ولو اركب طااااااائره اممممممم كونكورد اللي اسرع من الضوووء مالحقت طيبتكم و وقفتكم وياي 

احبكم في الله ولله 

اختكم نفل

----------


## الوردة الجورية

> لكل من تخبر عن حوالي وسأل عني 
> 
> حبيت اقولكم ني بخييييييييير ولله الفضل والمنه
> 
> خلاصه الاحداث المريره
> 
> وفي اعتقادي سبب انتصاري وتحقيق كل اهدافي 
> 
> كان بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالي ودعائكم الطيب وحكمة شيوخنا وعدلهم وسماحتهم 
> ...


مبروووك والله فرحت اثلجتي قلبي
انا ماشفت الموضوع الا اليوم وقريته صفحه صفحه
والله اتمنى لج اتييبين ولد صالح وما شاء الله عليج وعلى ريلج تستاهلون بعض

والحمدلله بعد ما سارت امورج طيبة "المسامح كريم"

----------


## نفل

تسلمين يالغاليه عل عمرش مديد

----------


## munamoor

> لكل من تخبر عن حوالي وسأل عني 
> حبيت اقولكم ني بخييييييييير ولله الفضل والمنه
> خلاصه الاحداث المريره
> وفي اعتقادي سبب انتصاري وتحقيق كل اهدافي 
> كان بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالي ودعائكم الطيب وحكمة شيوخنا وعدلهم وسماحتهم 
> انا تراني عرست بالــ ريا ل اللي بغاني وبغيته والحمدلله ورديت حلالي كله بدون استثناء وانتصرت على الظالمين 
> حكمة للجميع
> اذا ضاقت عليك الخطوب فاستعن بالله وحده لا واسطه ولا شي من هالكلام 
> ما يرد القضاء الا الدعاء والاستغفار 
> ...


فرحت لج اختي نفل ،،،فديت ويهج تستاهلين كل خير ،،،، غناتي 
و بالرفاء و البنين ،،،،

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يغلق الموضوع بناءً على هذا الرد




> لكل من تخبر عن حوالي وسأل عني 
> 
> حبيت اقولكم ني بخييييييييير ولله الفضل والمنه
> 
> خلاصه الاحداث المريره
> 
> وفي اعتقادي سبب انتصاري وتحقيق كل اهدافي 
> 
> كان بفضل الله سبحانه وتعالي ودعائكم الطيب وحكمة شيوخنا وعدلهم وسماحتهم 
> ...

----------

